# FRANCO fue el MEJOR GOBERNANTE del SIGLO XX



## Master & Commander (20 Nov 2015)

*Original ->AQUÍ<-*




*O en nuestro hilo de Forocoches*






*Este artículo es diferente*

*Estamos a 20 de noviembre de 2015. Hacen 40 años de la muerte del dictador Francisco Franco Bahamonde, autoproclamado Caudillo de España por la Gracia de Dios.* Siendo concretos y asépticos, Jefe del Estado Español desde 1939 hasta 1975. Ha transcurrido más tiempo desde su fallecimiento que el que estuvo en el poder






_Muerto el 20 de noviembre de 1975_


*Hoy no se encuentra especialmente reivindicado.* Evidentemente no entre la Izquierda, tampoco entre la autodenominada Derecha. *Incluso es rechazado por los supuestos tercerposicionistas que no saben salir de una idolatría ciega y estúpida a un concepto absurdo de Alemania que fue el III Reich* mostrando que el nacionalsocialismo hoy no pasa de ser un movimiento estético que sólo interesa a la gente menor de 25 años más dispuesta a fascinarse y a ser capaz de ignorar los hechos históricos.

Aún con los ecos del siglo XX sonando fuerte, con sus ideologías derrotadas que finalmente son prohibidas, va tocando por aquellos que no tenemos vinculación sentimental con el pasado el poner orden, ignorar la propaganda y hacer un balance desapasionado, frío y objetivo en la medida de lo posible. Si Julio César fue un genocida, un pederasta, un adúltero y un dictador, no dejó de ser un conquistador, un reformista político, un hombre de altísima capacidad y visión y un excelente escritor.

Es momento de aplicar este método a la Historia de España reciente, Historia que aún está viva y deformada puesto que cada cual no puede evitar contar la película que vivió.

*Todo lo relacionado con Francisco Franco y su regimen es tratado de forma propagandística, sea por sus detractores (mayoría) o sus defensores (minoría) dificultándose encontrar testimonios honestos en su intencionalidad*. Me he encontrado buscando testimonios y opiniones tanto en la vida real como en Internet con una tendencia de los considerados de izquierdas en despreciar todo hecho objetivo y tachar cualquier posible logro de su mandato como “casual” o “producto de malas intenciones” mientras que entre los de derechas he encontrado algo más de ecuanimidad sin dejar de observar un evidente mecanismo de selección de la verdad. Esto es lisa y llanamente manipulación.

Hoy con total probabilidad se reavivará una discusión enquistada producto de no saber asumir el pasado del propio país, ni por un lado ni por el otro ni tampoco por el tercero.
También con toda certeza se publicarán artículos sesudos o superficiales hablando más del Franquismo y el contexto histórico. Este artículo es diferente.

*Habrás leido sobre el Franco represor, nacionalcatólico, destructor de la España plural, persecutor de la diversidad ideológica. Ese Franco fue real. No tiene sentido ignorar esos hechos, ni edulcorarlos ni minimizarlos. Fue así. Fue una dictadura con momentos muy feos. Punto.*
*Este artículo es diferente. Voy a presentar a un Franco distinto. Al hombre como persona. Al Franco que todo Guerrillero y Disidente debe de tener como ejemplo para bien.*




*Perseverancia. Valentía. perseguir un destino*






_No parecía llegar a ser gran cosa_


*Un lugar común por parte de la Izquierda es considerar a Franco como cobarde, mediocre, asesino, mezquino, taimado, o militarmente inútil.*
*Esto es un error y por partida doble.*


Muchas personas deben su éxito a una cualidad o varias a destacar. Hay gente especialmente inteligente, otros son fisicamente muy atractivos, excepcionalmente fuertes…Hay quien posee varias de esas características en gran nivel. No es el caso de Franco.

*Francisco Franco no fue una persona particularmente agraciada con algún don concreto.* Bajito, feito, finalmente alopécico, flaco pero con tendencia a engordar y no intelectualmente brillante. En principio una receta para estar abocado al fracaso. Franco se sobrepuso a todos esos condicionantes a base de una receta que si bien no es garantía de éxito, no realizarla sí es garantía de fracaso; trabajo duro.


Desde su ingreso en la academia militar de infantería en Toledo, se vio su ansia por destacar a base de estudiar, de estar siempre cerca de los profesores y de aguantar estoicamente las novatadas de los cadetes mayores para lograr su sueño de ser militar del Ejército Español.


> Alférez provisional: cadáver efectivo


 _*Dicho español respecto de la Guerra de Marruecos*_


Una vez obtenido su diploma de oficial, no dejó de insistir hasta lograr ser enviado a África, donde España mantenía una crudísima guerra contra los rebeldes bereberes de las montañas del Rif. Al joven oficial recién llegado le impresionó la dejadez, la corrupción y la falta de disciplina del ejército español, así como la malísima instrucción recibida por los reclutas recién llegados que les convertían en candidatos idóneos a ser carne picada.

Los oficiales de más bajo rango y los suboficiales solían pasar mucho tiempo con la tropa e igual que ella, morían como deben morir los chinches. Éstos sin embargo sí que llevaban la gran vida entre los soldados españoles, agravando junto con piojos y pulgas y otros parásitos unas condiciones de mala salud de los soldados.

*Franco era ambicioso. Su ansia de ser destinado a África mostraba sus pretensiones; marcar una diferencia en esta guerra.* Sus claves, ni putas, ni vino ni curas. Los oficiales recién llegados, abrumados ante la situación desdichada y disparatada del ejército español, caían en la tentación de la carne, del alcohol o del espíritu. Franco no hizo nada de esto; se puso al mando de sus hombres e inmediatamente pasó a hacer lo que mejor sabía; trabajar duro, darlo todo y no rendirse nunca.

*Pronto se hizo famoso por su valor desmedido, que sabía imprescindible para lograr que le siguieran sus mal equipados y poco alimentados hombres.* Liderar y predicar con el ejemplo es una de las características de Franco que veremos mantener hasta el final. Estuvo a punto de morir al ser reventado por fuego de ametralladora, se recuperó y volvió al frente con mayor disposición de ánimo y ascendido a comandante, el más joven de todo el ejército. Siempre al frente de sus soldados impresionaba a árabes, bereberes y españoles, impasible bajo el fuego como si fuera lo normal estar ahí. Y es que para Franco, era lo normal.

*En esta época Franco se ganará incluso la adoración supersticiosa por parte del nativo; dicen que posee baraka, buena fortuna.* Es cierto, le hieren varias veces y no muere. También ganará fama de hermético, disciplinadísimo, muy interesado por todos los conocimientos tácticos, estratégicos y técnicos de su profesión así como la de la motivación de los hombres, el abastecimiento y la logística.

*Su leyenda había comenzado*



*Con razón o sin ella: ¡A mí La legión!*







_Jura de bandera en el Tercio. Franco a la derecha_


*La guerra marchaba mal. Los oficiales caían a decenas y los soldados a centenares y miles.* España no estaba dispuesta a equipar al ejército como las modernas potencias europeas. Otro nombre de leyenda dio con la solución para ganar la guerra de África mediante una vieja receta española con nuevos aromas franceses; José María Millán-Astray Terreros, hijo de un funcionario de prisiones, admirador del Bushido, héroe adolescente de la Guerra de Filipinas y veterano de África, visitaba el cuartel de la _Legion Etrangere_ tomando notas de lo que deseaba para la unidad que pensaba formar con el visto bueno real de Alfonso XIII. *Millán Astray creía firmemente en la redención de los pecados a través de las obras y su idea no era otra que formar caballeros donde siempre los había encontrado España; en el campo de batalla*. Los primeros legionarios son presos de la cárcel Modelo de Barcelona. Entre ellos, criminales comunes, revolucionarios, anarquistas de la Semana Tráfica. Ladrones, asesinos, traficantes y jugadores.


La arenga del teniente coronel Millán Astray es una pieza de oratoria impresionante dificil de imaginar sin que toque alguna fibra sensible del cuerpo y del espíritu

*“-¡Caballeros legionarios! Sí. ¡Caballeros! Caballeros del Tercio de España, sucesor de aquellos viejos Tercios de Flandes. ¡Caballeros!… Hay gentes que dicen que antes que vinierais aquí erais… yo no sé qué, pero cualquier cosa menos caballeros; unos erais asesinos y otros ladrones, y todos con vuestras vidas rotas, ¡muertos! Es verdad lo que dicen Pero aquí, desde que estáis aquí, sois Caballeros. Os habéis levantado, de entre los muertos, porque no olvidéis que vosotros ya estáis muertos, que vuestras vidas están terminadas. Habéis venido aquí a vivir una nueva vida por la cual tenéis que pagar con la muerte. Habéis venido aquí a morir. Es a morir a lo que se viene a la Legión. ¿Quién sois vosotros? Los novios de la muerte. Los caballeros de la Legión. Os habéis lavado de todas vuestras faltas, porque habéis venido aquí a morir y ya no hay más vida para vosotros que esta Legión. Pero debéis entender que sois caballeros españoles, todos. Como caballeros eran aquellos otros legionarios que, conquistando América, os engendraron a vosotros. En vuestras venas hay gotas de la sangre de aquellos aventureros que conquistaron un mundo y que, como vosotros, fueron caballeros, fueron novios de la muerte. ¡Viva la muerte!”*


Millán Astray pensó inmediatamente en Franco para dirigir una de las Banderas de esta nueva unidad de choque.

*Los mejores testigos que describen esta etapa de la vida de Franco son dos libros.* Uno autobiográfico, una austera y recomendable lectura llamada _*Diario de una Bandera. *_En este libro Francisco Franco, comandante del Tercio de Extranjeros, relata sus experiencias. Una visión dramática pero austera, intensa como sólo pudo ser algo que reflejara aquellos momentos. Un libro honesto, sin adornos ni artificios donde Franco deja caer detalles en los que se revela como una persona sensible a la que un paisaje, un atardecer, un gesto de valentía o la visión de una niña muerta le conmueven profundamente. Esta obra es un contraste tremendo con libros mitificados como *Mein Kampf,* un pedazo de mala literatura, pésimas ideas y resentimiento obra de un desgraciado confinado a prisión. El libro de Franco tiene un estilo y contenido muy superior. Sólo con comparar ambos libros y extrapolar de ellos qué podían pensar y qué harían en el futuro sus autores, se podría haber aventurado el futuro.

*Soy una persona profundamente en contra de las dictaduras y los dictadores*. *De los manejos y de la opresión.* No puedo evitar emocionarme al leer este sentido y sincero homenaje, condensando en una anotación una intensidad de sentimientos enorme como sólo puede haber entre aquellos acostumbrados a ver la muerte a diario


> En estos momentos cae con la cabeza atravesada mi fiel ayudante. El plomo enemigo le ha herido mortalmente. Desde la guerrilla, dos soldados conducen su cuerpo inanimado. Con dolor veo separarse de mi lado para siempre al fiel y querido Baro*n de Misena.


 El otro libro es *La forja de un rebelde*, de Arturo Barea. Escritor republicanista, socialista, burgués acomodado, cargo de relevancia en la II República durante la guerra y testigo relator de excepción de la sovietización de la misma.



Un párrafo según lo que hace decir a un personaje legionario resume quien fue Franco en África


> Se pone a la cabeza y… bueno, es alguien que tiene riñones, hay que admitirlo. Yo le he visto marchar a la cabeza de todos, completamente derecho, cuando ninguno de nosotros nos atrevi*amos a despegar los morros del suelo, de espesas que pasaban las balas.


 

*Los enemigos ideológicos de Franco veían en él a una persona con unas dotes de liderazgo y un valor excepcional.*
*No hay más preguntas, señoría.*



*Austeridad. Autocontrol. Prosperidad*

*Franco jamás exigió algo que no se autoimpusiera*. En ocasiones de manera más rigurosa que al resto. Es conocida más de una anécdota en la que reprochaba a su mujer gustos de casas de ricos. Sus pocos placeres fuera del alcance del común de los españoles eran la caza mayor y la pesca en su yate. Por lo demás, no se le conocieron nunca grandes dispendios, lujos exagerados, excesos disparatados, juergas o putas como sí tienen en su curriculum el resto de jefes de estado o políticos prominentes españoles


De nuevo La forja de un rebelde nos da la clave de quién fue Franco desde el principio
*¿Sabes?, yo creo que ese ti*o no es humano; no tiene nervios. Adema*s, es un solitario. Yo creo que todos los oficiales le odian, porque los ¡trata igual que a nosotros y no hace amistad con ninguno de ellos. Ellos se van de juerga y se emborrachan —como cada hijo de vecino despue*s de dos meses en el frente—, y e*ste se queda solo en la tienda o en el cuartel, como uno de esos escribientes viejos que tienen que ir a la oficina hasta los domingos. Nadie le entiende, y menos au*n siendo tan joven.*


La España de Franco corresponde exactamente con su dictador. Una España austera de crecimiento lento, donde las estridencias, los lujos y los dispendios estaban mal vistos y desalentados por la politica económica además de por el clero que actuaba de pastor del rebaño social.

Durante la dictadura se fomentó la industria productiva, primero con intentos autárquicos, luego destinada a consumo interno gracias al proteccionismo y finalmente, con expansión internacional. Las grandes empresas españolas con alguna notable excepción, Inditex, nacen en esta época.

*La austeridad franquista puede y debe resumirse aquí para no ocupar excesivo espacio.*





1975 es el mejor año



El mínimo de deuda histórico está en 1975. A partir de ahí, la prosperidad que supuestamente deja en evidencia a la dictadura está sostenida por una deuda pública que se va incrementando cada año hasta llegar al *100% del Producto Interior Bruto en septiembre de 2015*
*La España de Franco no vivía por encima de sus posibilidades. El nivel de vida ofrecido a y disfrutado por su población era real, no dinero del futuro a cargo de las generaciones venideras.*

*Juego de tronos. Política. Astucia*






_Bienvenido Mr. Marshall_


*Cuando comienza la guerra de 1936, Francisco Franco es un general más entre los conspiradores y golpistas con el que hay que emplear mucho tiempo en convencerle de que se una a la rebelión.* En menos de tres años ha neutralizado a sus rivales por el poder, anulado a las facciones que percibían en antagónicas y sumado para su causa al tiempo que restado para las ajenas a gente dispar como fascistas, conservadores, liberales o monárquicos.


Durante la II Guerra Mundial apoyó abiertamente al Eje en forma de proclamas, avituallamiento, utilización de España de forma subrepticia para ciertos objetivos, etc. La realidad es que se concretó en bastante poco y todo lo más que se llegó a hacer por el esfuerzo bélico italogermano fue poner bajo el mando de la Wehrmacht a la llamada División Azul, compuesta por voluntarios que solamente lucharían contra la URSS a la que se había declarado enemiga. Mientras tanto se estaba en buenas relaciones y se estuvo en mejores mediante el trabajo diplomático (donde hubo sobornos y traiciones en abundancia) con los aliados. *Franco había estado toda su vida entre dos fuegos, sus legionarios y los moros, sus compañeros generales y los republicanos. Ahora entre Eje y Aliados.*


Una vez más, salió airoso.


En el transcurso de la Guerra Civil igualmente se llevó a cabo su plan al que se ha pretendido achacar inutilidad militar, falta de dirección estratégica o incluso cobardía.* Franco era muy consciente de que en el siglo que le vio nacer, el XIX, España había pasado por un gran número de confrontaciones, casi todas ellas civiles. Su plan era terminar con eso para siempre.* Alargó la guerra pudiendo fulminarla con un gran asalto a Madrid rápido y sorpresivo. Sin embargo se decidió por crear un símbolo para su España renovada con el rescate y levantamiento del asedio al Alcázar de Toledo. La mentalidad aristocrática y de sacrificio sería una de las bases de su regimen. La destrucción moral y física del adversario sería otra de ellas. *Hoy España atraviesa el período histórico más largo sin guerras civiles. Franco pensó y actuó bien para sus fines.*
En los tres largos años de guerra, Franco fue quitando enemigos internos en forma de facciones como Falange o el Partido Carlista. También se rechazó al pretendiente al trono de España, el hijo de Alfonso XIII, Juan de Borbón. España sería un reino pero no habría rey hasta que Franco muriese. También consiguió que la II República se destruyese a sí misma. 

*Los aliados alemanes e italianos de Franco no comprendían nada mientras que Franco entendía todo.** En los casi 40 años que estuvo en el poder, hubo gobiernos de distinto signo con ministros que pugnaban por imponer su visión política de las cosas. Tampoco Franco dejó que llegasen a mayores. Cuando un modelo se comprobó mediocre como el autárquico plagado de corrupción e ineficiencia, se pasó a otro sin reparos ni complejos.* 


De cara al exterior tuvo los gestos justos y necesarios con quienes dominaban el planeta para conseguir sus fines. Se dice de un gallego que nunca se sabe si sube o baja la escalera, esto con Franco fue cierto. Se entrevistó con Hitler para darle largas o sacar mucho beneficio. Lo hizo con Eisenhower y con pocas concesiones, consiguió levantar el bloqueo al que España estaba sometida. Indirectamente se trabaron relaciones con multitud de paises, uno de ellos, la Unión de Repúblicas Socialistas Soviéticas con la que se hacían negocios sin reparos ni complejos.

*El único que sabía qué pensaba Franco, era Franco. Lo que sí sabían todos es que sus decisiones estaban tomadas para a) sostenerse en el poder y b) lograr el bien de todos los españoles.*

*Franco era profundamente anti comunista y católico. Formaba parte de y la aumentó además, la casta de espadones liberales que tantos pronunciamientos habían dado en el siglo XIX. Sin embargo supo aunar sensibilidad social, que se puede percibir desde que era muy joven y es fácil de encontrar en su correspondencia privada y en sus obras, comentarios sobre la miseria de las lavanderas gallegas o la durísima vida de los nativos rifeños.*
Durante su mandato, se implantaron medidas que hoy defiende a gritos o reclama la Izquierda como logros propios. Es mentira. Entre ellos…


Educación pública
Sanidad pública
Viviendas sociales
Industria estatal
Electricidad socializada
Telecomunicaciones del Estado
No a la OTAN
No a la intervención en guerras ajenas
Solidaridad con Cuba
Banca pública
Inexistencia del despido libre
No se vivía a base de deuda
Ejército ciudadano, no mercenario-mamporrero-profesional
Subidas de sueldo por decreto, con dos pagas extra anuales.
 
*Franco cerró el último mercado de esclavos de Marruecos en 1937 en la villa de Chefchaouen, que funcionaba sin complejos y sin intromisiones en la II República. Igualmente eliminó la minoría de edad perpetua de los negros de Guinea Ecuatorial para convertirlos en ciudadanos españoles de pleno derecho. Franco era profundamente católico y por tanto no era ajeno a los sufrimientos de los demás. Estas dos fotos las saqué hace pocos días con poca distancia geográfica entre ellas.*


España 2015


España 1944


*Una corresponde a un cartel, un intento de imposición de ideas. Propaganda en plena calle. El otro es una realidad, un edificio tangible y que aún hoy día tras tantas décadas continua habitable y habitado.*
*Hoy tampoco falta gente viviendo en la calle, sin embargo los esfuerzos están encaminados a convencernos de cosas. Simplemente compara 1944 y 2015
*



*Oportunismo. trabajo duro. Éxito*






_Uno se suicidará. El otro morirá siendo Caudillo 30 años después_


*He dicho que Franco fue el mejor gobernante del siglo XX. Voy a insistir. Es cierto.*
Este siglo XX vio la llegada al poder de las grandes y medianas potencias a hombres curtidos en mil batallas. Algunos casi literalmente. Winston Churchill participó en varias guerras y cargó contra los soldados del Mahdi en Sudán, 1899. Iosif Stalin era un delincuente salteador y ladrón de bancos en el Imperio Ruso. Charles De Gaulle, un oficial brillante en la comprensión de nuevas formas de guerra en 1914. Adolf Hitler ganó dos Cruces de Hierro…No hubo hombres mediocres al cargo de las naciones del siglo XX.


Sin embargo Francisco Franco Bahamonde sería el más notable de todos. Fue el general más joven de Europa desde Napoleón. Ganado en el campo de batalla, con sangre y sudor pero sin lágrimas. No era una persona emotiva


Franco fue capaz de salir de la nada y llegar al todo. Tampoco fue el único en esto, sí en algo más dificil que llegar; mantenerse hasta el final y dejar algo mejor a los que te suceden.
Winston Churchill perdió las elecciones tras la guerra y vio desintegrarse al Imperio Británico. Charles De Gaulle sufrió un golpe de estado interno mientras la Francia que abarcaba varios continentes desaparecía. Iosif Stalin moría rodeado de enemigos y odiado por su pueblo. Adolf Hitler se suicidaba bajo la tierra de una Alemania en ruinas. Benito Mussolini era linchado, desfigurado y exhibido como si fuera una alimaña de tiempos pasados cazada por los campesinos. Tito unía a una Yugoslavia que no mucho después de su muerte, se peleaba en una guerra sanguinaría donde se competía por saber quién era más asesino.

*Franco dejaba un país cuya principal frustración era que no podían ver mujeres desnudas en revistas o cine. Que nadie se engañe, esto fue así y las preocupaciones políticas al común de los españoles ni les iba ni les venía. Un país esencialmente feliz, despreocupado y alegre
*



*Herederos. Justicia. Legado.*







_Franco, comandante de la Legión. Liberador de Melilla. Última estatua en pie._


*El legado de Franco es la parte más discutida y discutible de su figura. Sus propagandistas solamente hablarán de lo bueno e ignorarán que en su regimen se fraguó la traición al mismo que vendría en su parte final.*


Franco es una figura odiada por parte de la Izquierda. Esta Izquierda está formada por personas que en su vida nada intentaron en su contra y que continúan posicionándose como “antifranquistas” poniendo en evidencia el ridículo de ser anti alguien que pasó a mejor vida hace ya cuatro décadas.
*Durante estos 40 años, la izquierda se ha dedicado a intentar destruir, borrar y ensuciar cualquier cosa que hiciera Franco. Así, todo aquello levantado e implantado durante su regimen es vilipendiado simplemente por venir de quien venía.*


Se ha cambiado nombre a las calles y plazas. Se han quitado estatuas que le representaban de los espacios públicos. Se ha impuesto una versión oficial y oficialista en todo libro de Historia donde lo malo es esencialmente franquista y lo bueno de aquel regimen o no era bueno o fue producto del oportunismo, el azar y la casualidad. Franco iba caminando por ahí y de repente se le caía del bolsillo un plan hidrológico, un programa de energía nuclear o cagaba una vivienda social.

*La realidad es muy incómoda y acudiendo por separado a la Historia Económica o de la industria española, observando cuidadosamente los datos incluso aquellos que a pesar de los progres no queda otra que mostrar a un país que prosperó de una forma única en su Historia utilizando una sabia mezcla de represión y sensibilidad social, aperturismo capitalista y proteccionismo industrial, fomento del urbanismo y mejora del sector agrícola, ganadero y pesquero.*


En 1975 no existían más antifranquistas que en cuatro históricos republicanos que se habían conseguido mantener con vida…y muchos más hijos mimados del regimen en el que nacieron. El supuesto antifranquismo, luchador y combativo nunca pasó de niños de papá que tenían en su etapa universitaria el suficiente tiempo libre para hacerse del Partido Comunista, discutir sobre si Trotsky, Mao o Stalin o presumir de leer a Marcuse y Adorno. El resto de la población estaba ocupada haciendo dinero, invirtiendo los excedentes de los aumentos de sueldo y sobre todo, teniendo hijos y formando familias.


Estos niños de papá que menciono crearían un nuevo regimen junto con los arribistas cleptocráticos del tardofranquismo. Para apuntalar su nueva creación necesitaban imperiosamente demonizar la anterior. El pueblo español, siempre fiel y seguidor de sus gobernantes hasta que se harta, no discutió. Si en 1975 no había antifranquistas, en 1978 todos eran antifranquistas.

*El regimen de Franco no sobrevivió a su creador.* La CIA y las potencias occidentales se encargaron de que el elegido por el anciano general para sucederle, el almirante Luís Carrero Blanco, volase por los aires en un atentado que sorprendió a toda España, Europa y el mundo. La agencia de noticas TASS, soviética, dio por hecho en primera instancia que el ataque era obra de los agentes a sueldo de Washington. Con el tiempo se fue sabiendo que el almirante, incomodísimo para los intereses americanos tras incluso negar la utilización de las bases españolas en la guerra del Yom Kippur, había despachado sin complejos a Henry Kissinger, el auténtico gobernante de los USA de Richard Nixon. Los progres con su habitual muestra de coherencia, aplaudieron y jalearon el asesinato del presidente del gobierno de España mientras lloraban amargamente el del chileno Salvador Allende. La mano que pagaba a pistoleros y generales golpistas era la misma y residía en la Casa Blanca

*Tras Carrero Blanco llegó al puesto Arias Navarro, un turbio manejador de influencias con multitud de intereses internacionales donde convergían jeques árabes, ricos empresarios europeos, Marruecos y americanos.*


La última traición a Franco tuvo lugar el mismo mes de noviembre de 1975. Mientras Franco era informado de las pretensiones marroquíes de invadir el Sahara Occidental, provincia española, utilizando a la población civil, Franco en la misma cama en la que moriría exigía la declaración de guerra. Arias Navarro y Juan Carlos de Borbón, el príncipe, harían caso omiso a sus órdenes. El Sahara fue invadido y continúa invadido a día de hoy. Sus habitantes originales viven en lo más profundo del desierto separados de sus hogares por un muro que ridiculiza al de Berlín.

*Las últimas palabras de Franco, en pleno delirio ya fueron “Yagüe, que me traigan a Yagüe“. Pero el general Yagüe, legionario veterano, hombre de acción que todo lo resolvía, decidido y sin escrúpulos y leal como un perro no podría ayudarle a destruir a los marroquíes. Había muerto hacía décadas.*


Se necesitaron fuerzas tremendas en su contra para poder destruir su creación.

*El legado de Franco es enorme. Lo mejor es ver a los que dicen ser sus enemigos y que nada intentaron contra él en vida, reivindicar y defender sus medidas, leyes y logros.
*
*Acudiendo a la Moral de Esclavos VS Moral de Señores, Franco fue Señor pero supo ser magnánimo con los esclavos. Y de Señores es reconocer una historia llena de éxitos, un viaje heróico de una familia gallega anodina a lo más alto que se podía llegar a través de los campos de batalla de África y España*


----------



## meanboy (20 Nov 2015)

Ufffff! :ouch:


----------



## Moçu d`Estremaura (20 Nov 2015)

Me cago en la tumba de franco.


----------



## Alfaro (20 Nov 2015)

Fue el último Cesar español. Un autentico gigante pese a quien le pese.

[youtube]CFBN-gBmAU8[/youtube]


----------



## Pio Pio (20 Nov 2015)

Con Franco, dinero en el banco.
Con Suarez, letras a pares.
Con Clavo Sotelo, todos al suelo .
Con Felipe todos a pique.
Con Aznar la volvimos a cagar.
Con Zapatero cero patatero.
Y con Rajoy hambre ayer y hoy.
Cada gobernante que hemos tenido ha hecho bueno al anterior.


----------



## Yomimo (20 Nov 2015)

Moçu d`Estremaura dijo:


> Me cago en la tumba de franco.



Y yo me cago en tu madre por haber cagao un engendro como tu.


----------



## chusto (20 Nov 2015)

El mejor gobernante del siglo XX fue STALIN sin lugar a dudas.


----------



## CANCERVERO (20 Nov 2015)

Moçu d`Estremaura dijo:


> Me cago en la tumba de franco.



Yo en la de todos tus antepasados


----------



## Eremita (20 Nov 2015)

Uuuuuf...ha mencionado éxito a base de trabajo duro y ejemplo. Normal que la escoria odie a Franco (RIP).


----------



## Von Rudel (20 Nov 2015)

Nadie daba un duro por el y al final domino España como no se habia visto desde Felipe II.


Dentro de 100 años sera gratamente recordado.


----------



## Moçu d`Estremaura (20 Nov 2015)

Yomimo dijo:


> Y yo me cago en tu madre por haber cagao un engendro como tu.



Y yo en la de tus muertos, facha de mierda :XX:


----------



## Rudi Rocker (20 Nov 2015)

*Un gran negocio llamado franquismo
El franquismo no sólo fue una maquinaria represiva sino también una gran empresa y un negocio que, en la actualidad, sigue reportando beneficios.*


----------



## Sigerico (20 Nov 2015)

chusto dijo:


> El mejor gobernante del siglo XX fue STALIN sin lugar a dudas.




STalin organizo matanzas de millones de personas pero por otra parte sin su acción la URSS habría sido derrotada por Alemania en 1941. De todas formas no veo a Franco liquidando a sus propios compañeros de Armas y a los Falangistas en masa como hacia Stalin o deportando a etnias enteras. Pero lo dicho, sin su acción brutal Rusia hubiera caído en manos de Alemania. 

Por otra parte muchos sospechamos que si bien la judería- The City financio y organizo el golpe de estado bolchevique esta perdió el control ( parcialmente) de la URSS debido a Stalin, de ahí las purgas y la paranoia de Stalin por que se lo querían quitar de en medio hasta que al final lo consiguieron en 1953 por envenenamiento . El Hombre del las altas finanzas era realmente Trotsky. Stalin nado entre el nacionalismo ruso y el internacionalismo. Creo que es una figura controvertida y no el monstruo come- niños que nos pintan.La URSS desde que murió Stalin fue un corderito dócil del NOM . En parte pienso que se quedo corto con las purgas. 

No obstante y volviendo a lo nuestro esta claro que Franco si fue el mejor gobernante de España en siglos , hoy 40 años después tenemos la respuesta, la misma existencia del pueblo Español esta amenazada por no hablar del nivel de vida y las libertades.


----------



## Turgot (20 Nov 2015)

Lo que nunca teneis en cuenta los apologetas de Franco es el contexto internacional.

El franquismo coincide casi enteramente con los treinta glorioros de 1945-1973, una etapa de crecimiento potente y cosntante conducida por nuevas industrias y tecnologías e impulsada por pretróleo barato. Y con todo por reconstruir después de la guerra.

Cuando en España había un 6% de paro, en Francia o el RU era del 1 o el 2%.

China ni estaba ni se la esperaba, al igual que la mayoría de los emergentes.


----------



## Rudi Rocker (20 Nov 2015)

Sin lugar a dudas, uno de los peores criminales de guerra del siglo XX.


----------



## Brigit (20 Nov 2015)

"La España de Franco no vivía por encima de sus posibilidades. El nivel de vida ofrecido a y disfrutado por su población era real, no dinero del futuro a cargo de las generaciones venideras."

Con eso, solo con eso, ya estaríamos bastante mejor. Claro que, las generaciones venideras, al ritmo de nacimientos que vamos ya ni serán de españoles.


----------



## Rudi Rocker (20 Nov 2015)

Spoiler









dictador y criminal de guerra



El 21 de agosto de 1942 Franco dijo lo siguiente en un discurso en Lugo: *“Nuestra Cruzada es la única lucha en la que los ricos que fueron a la guerra salieron más ricos”.* Lo que es cierto cuando comprobamos cómo grandes familias de este país (los Gómez-Acebo, Aguirre Gonzalo, Banús, Fierro, Oriol y Urquijo, etc.) medraron a la sombra del dictador. Pero no sólo se benefició a esas familias. El propio Franco hizo su fortuna a partir del golpe de Estado contra la República.


----------



## Yomimo (20 Nov 2015)

Moçu d`Estremaura dijo:


> Y yo en la de tus muertos, facha de mierda :
> 
> A ver tu subnormal, yo seré facha y a mucha honra, lo tuyo es para hacérselo mirar... Nacionalista extremeño...juas, vete a cagar payaso.


----------



## chusto (20 Nov 2015)

Rudy Calzado dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dame el link de esa cita que no tiene desperdicio.


----------



## Rudi Rocker (20 Nov 2015)

chusto dijo:


> Dame el link de esa cita que no tiene desperdicio.



Link


----------



## Armando la Gorda (20 Nov 2015)

Franco incluso antes de ganar la guerra amaso una fortuna equivalente varios cientos de millones de euros. Era ya uno de los hombres mas ricos de España. Ladrones como el, fueron los unicos capaces de formar parte de su gobierno, a los que compraba su lealtad, haciendo la vista gorda a sus trinques y chanchullos. Los generales con algo mas de dignidad como Yague o Muñoz Grande que estaban disgustados con la corruptela de los mandos del ejercito y de clase politica, eran apartados inmediatamente y mandados al olvido. Cualquiera que puediese hacerle sombra no aceptando sus sobornos, era eliminado de la primera linea politica, mientras que los chorizos se sentaban en su gabinete.

Franco fue la peor desgracia que sufrio España y es en si el germen de la cultura del robo y de la corrupcion de la clase politica actual.


----------



## John Lennon (20 Nov 2015)

Mecago en Franco que pesaos sois hijos de putas


----------



## paco jones (20 Nov 2015)

antes de morir consiguió dejar la deuda pública en mínimos históricos 7%

La deuda pública española supera el billón de euros | Economía | EL MUNDO


----------



## Alfaro (20 Nov 2015)

Rudy Calzado dijo:


> Sin lugar a dudas, uno de los peores criminales de guerra del siglo XX.



Sois tan ignorantes e iletrados que gratuitamente soltáis expresiones que habéis oído por ahí sin ni siquiera comprender lo que dichas expresiones conllevan. Un vencedor nunca puede ser un "criminal de guerra", lo que es cada uno lo marca la Historia, y el Cesar es Cesar en función de la victoria y no en función de la derrota, de la misma forma que los "criminales de guerra" lo son en función de la derrota y nunca en función de la victoria.


----------



## Akita (20 Nov 2015)

Sigerico dijo:


> STalin organizo matanzas de millones de personas pero por otra parte sin su acción la URSS habría sido derrotada por Alemania en 1941.



Gracias a Stalin Alemania llegó a estar a unas decenas de kilómetros de tomar Moscú y acabar con la URSS: gracias a las purgas de la oficialidad de los años 30 que dejaron al Ejército Rojo hecho unos zorros; gracias al acuerdo de Stalin con Hitler que permitió a la Luftwaffe entrenarse de manera clandestina en Rusia durante años burlando las limitaciones del Tratado de Versalles, gracias a la penosa dirección inicial de la guerra de Stalin que incluso desoyó todos los avisos (los de Sorge con fecha concreta incluidos) acerca de la inminente invasión alemana... hasta tal punto que Stalin prohibió a sus propias unidades de frontera defenderse en caso de ataque alemán.

Tan es así, que el propio Stalin tras contemplar cómo gracias a todos sus errores el ejército soviético se desmoronaba ante el avance alemán, se recluyó en su dacha esperando a que fuese la NKVD a apresarlo y ejecutarlo.

La URSS ganó la guerra patriótica a pesar de Stalin.


----------



## Javiser (20 Nov 2015)

Claro, fíjate si era buen gobernante que la gente le voto durante 40 años....oh, wait


----------



## Rudi Rocker (21 Nov 2015)

Alfaro dijo:


> *Sois tan ignorantes e iletrados que gratuitamente soltáis expresiones que habéis oído por ahí sin ni siquiera comprender lo que dichas expresiones conllevan.* Un vencedor nunca puede ser un "criminal de guerra", lo que es cada uno lo marca la Historia, y el Cesar es Cesar en función de la victoria y no en función de la derrota, de la misma forma que los "criminales de guerra" lo son en función de la derrota y nunca en función de la victoria.



Tergiversando, se cree muy listo, verdad?

Solo un ejemplo: Francisco Franco: ¿criminal de guerra?


----------



## Akita (21 Nov 2015)

Rudy, ¿tú por qué no te ocupas de analizar la figura de Ceausescu y otras celebridades de tu país en lugar de dar la brasa en un foro español vía Google Translator sobre materias que desconoces?


----------



## Rudi Rocker (21 Nov 2015)

Akita dijo:


> Rudy, ¿tú por qué no te ocupas de analizar la figura de Ceausescu y otras celebridades de tu país en lugar de dar la brasa en un foro español vía Google Translator sobre materias que desconoces?



Te creía mas inteligente, pero solo calientas rumores.

Pero esto no cambia de que Franco fue un criminal de guerra.


----------



## visitorv2 (21 Nov 2015)

Un grande sin duda, ojála vuelva alguien como el a nuestra querida España.


----------



## Armando la Gorda (21 Nov 2015)

Alfaro dijo:


> Sois tan ignorantes e iletrados que gratuitamente soltáis expresiones que habéis oído por ahí sin ni siquiera comprender lo que dichas expresiones conllevan. Un vencedor nunca puede ser un "criminal de guerra", lo que es cada uno lo marca la Historia, y el Cesar es Cesar en función de la victoria y no en función de la derrota, de la misma forma que los "criminales de guerra" lo son en función de la derrota y nunca en función de la victoria.



Aqui el unico iletrado hijo de mala baba eres tu, Franco no era solo un criminal de guerra, fue algo mas. Era un terrorista que utilizo a los moros cortabazas para cumplir con su objetivo de aniquilar a la oposicion politica, lanzando ordas de salvajes rebanacuellos contra las principales ciudades espanyolas donde fracaso el golpe de Estado. La represion franquista, no era fruto de rinyas familiares entre vecinos y hermanos, ni envidias que se destaparon con el fervor de las armas, como asi sotienen ciertos escritores e indigentes mentales. La represion fue un plan ideado de antemano por ciertos poderes del Estado al servicio de los clanes oligarquicos que dominan Espanya. Su objetivo fue acabar con la Republica que veian como una amenza y generar un clima de terror provocando un banyo de sangre de tal magnitud que nadie entre el pueblo volviese a simpatizar con la idea de volver a desafiarles. 

De alli a que hoy en dia se es reacio a destapar la verguenzas del franquismo y nos vendan patranayas como que la guerra fue una rinya entre vecinos que no se aguantaban. De hacerlo, la mierda salpicaria muy alto.


----------



## stiff upper lip (21 Nov 2015)

Sin atreverme a negar lo que afirmas sólo puedo decir... cómo habrán sido los otros!!!


----------



## Señormerigueder (21 Nov 2015)

Moçu d`Estremaura dijo:


> Me cago en la tumba de franco.



MOCO extremaura, eres un analfabeto. 

Hacía años que no veía un imbécil tan grande por los foros...


----------



## Alfaro (21 Nov 2015)

Rudy Calzado dijo:


> Tergiversando, se cree muy listo, verdad?
> 
> Solo un ejemplo: Francisco Franco: ¿criminal de guerra?



Está claro que hay muchos (historiadores incluidos) que se creen ingenuamente que el derecho es una idea pura que cae y viene dada del cielo y, sin embargo, el derecho deriva de los Estados, de la autoridad de los Estados, y la autoridad del Estado reside en el Príncipe, de modo que el Príncipe no puede ser un criminal, entre otras cosas porque es en él donde reside la autoridad, la autoridad soberana que precisamente viene a determinar y distinguir entre lo que es lo criminal y lo que no lo es. 

En cuanto a lo de apelar a "convenciones internacionales" para argumentar la supuesta "criminalidad" de Franco o la de cualquier otro dirigente sea el que sea, hay que ser un autentico papanatas y memo ingenuo para creerselo, entre otras cosas porque como ya se ha dicho el derecho no deriva del cielo sino de los Estados y de la autoridad de estos Estados, y esas convenciones sin una autoridad y una fuerza detrás de ellas no son absolutamente nada.


----------



## Alfaro (21 Nov 2015)

Armando la Gorda dijo:


> Aqui el unico iletrado hijo de mala baba eres tu, Franco no era solo un criminal de guerra, fue algo mas. Era un terrorista que utilizo a los moros cortabazas para cumplir con su objetivo de aniquilar a la oposicion politica, lanzando ordas de salvajes rebanacuellos contra las principales ciudades espanyolas donde fracaso el golpe de Estado. La represion franquista, no era fruto de rinyas familiares entre vecinos y hermanos, ni envidias que se destaparon con el fervor de las armas, como asi sotienen ciertos escritores e indigentes mentales. La represion fue un plan ideado de antemano por ciertos poderes del Estado al servicio de los clanes oligarquicos que dominan Espanya. Su objetivo fue acabar con la Republica que veian como una amenza y generar un clima de terror provocando un banyo de sangre de tal magnitud que nadie entre el pueblo volviese a simpatizar con la idea de volver a desafiarles.
> 
> De alli a que hoy en dia se es reacio a destapar la verguenzas del franquismo y nos vendan patranayas como que la guerra fue una rinya entre vecinos que no se aguantaban. De hacerlo, la mierda salpicaria muy alto.



Qué no hombre, que no, ¿ves como no te enteras? Que lo que marca la diferencia entre un criminal y un Cesar es la victoria, y el calificativo de criminal queda reservado para el vencido en caso de que el Cesar así lo decida. Y dejémonos ya de sentimentalismos mujeriles, la guerra es el motor de la Historia y para que exista Historia tienen que existir necesariamente muertos, sin muertos no hay Historia. Y la legitimidad pertenece al vencedor, mientras que los únicos que han de rendir cuentas son los vencidos, así ha sido siempre y así seguirá siendo.


----------



## Alfaro (21 Nov 2015)

Rose de Saint Olaf dijo:


> O sea, que un jefe de estado criminal de guerra, como ya han sido tantos en el mundo, no se puede llamar "estrictamente" criminal de guerra, porque el mismo, en su "autoridad soberana" no se reconoce como tal.



La obligación moral de un Jefe de Estado es preservar la salud de la sociedad política que está a su cargo, el calificativo de criminal de guerra se lo otorgan desde fuera aquellas sociedades que están en contra, pero ese Jefe de Estado solo podrá ser un criminal de guerra de manera objetiva una vez que haya sido derrotado, vencido y desposeído de su autoridad. Para ser un criminal primero es necesario ser juzgado y condenado por un ente que tenga soberanía para hacerlo. Los nazis fueron criminales de guerra no en base a los actos que cometieron en la guerra sino en base a su derrota y la perdida de su autoridad, si los nazis hubieran ganado la guerra los criminales de guerra hubieran sido los dirigentes del bando contrario de así haberlo deseado o determinado los vencedores desde su soberana autoridad. 




> Ahora la razón, según usted, se llama fuerza.



Pues claro, en política la razón pertenece siempre al más fuerte.




> Y claro que se puede apelar a las convenciones internacionales (de la que España es parte, y firmadas están esas convenciones y tratados) cuando en un estado no hay la salud mental ni los resortes judiciales para hacer justicia.



El Estado está por encima de cualquier convención internacional, ningún Estado sano que pretenda conservarse en el tiempo antepondrá lo que una convención internacional diga a su propia conservación.



> Y estamos contraviniendo dichas convenciones, estamos denunciados por organismos internacionales y a la espera de que nuestros santos gobiernos se pronuncien, porque nos pasamos la ley y la justicia (nuestros gobernantes) por donde nos da la gana. Hasta ahora. Veremos en el futuro si esto se puede seguir haciendo.



Lo que los funcionarios de organismos internacionales digan o denuncien poco importa, importa tanto como lo que tu vecino de arriba pueda decir o denunciar, lo que importa es la autoridad que tengan y la fuerza que tengan para imponer. Lo que importa son las divisiones que tengan para doblegar la soberanía de un Estado y nada más. 

Algunos todavía no han llegado a comprender que la existencia de estos organismos se da para que ciertos Estados que sí tienen la fuerza para doblegar soberanías, puedan valerse de estos organismos de cara a justificar sus intervenciones frente a otras soberanías en función de sus intereses, y no en función de la búsqueda de la "justifica internacional", la aplicación de la llamada justicia internacional se ejercerá o no en función de lo que interese a quienes tengan la fuerza para hacerla cumplir.

---------- Post added 21-nov-2015 at 02:29 ----------




Rose de Saint Olaf dijo:


> La guerra es el motor de la Historia... La escabechina de unos contra otros, vencedores y vencidos. Depredadores y presas. Esa es la esencia del mundo, lo que lo hace girar ¿no es así?
> 
> ¿Y quién dices que organiza tan bello devenir de la Historia, tan hermoso espectáculo? ¿Un Dios todopoderoso, o algo así? ¿ese ser que muchos llaman el más bondadoso y misericordioso, etc.? ¿Y ese Señor, qué está, de vacaciones indefinidas, tal vez? No sé, a mí es que no me cuadra mucho la cosa...ienso:



Muy sencillo, con tan solo abrir un libro de historia te bastara para averiguarlo.


----------



## Insurgent (21 Nov 2015)

Alucinante como la puta izquierda antiespañola, carnicera y genocida va hablando tan alegremente de genocidios cuando solo hay que leer las declaraciones de los dirigentes republicanos para ver en lo que se había convertido el régimen republicano.

Declaraciones incendiarias a favor de la violencia, amenazas de muerte de Largo Caballero, Negrín, la Pasionaria, esta última soltando presos de las cárceles o anteriormente Pablo Iglesias. 

Llevan un tiempo con la calumnia del segundo país en número de desaparecidos por detrás de Camboya cuando es algo lanzado a los cuatro vientos por alguna asociación de memoria histórica para obtener prebendas y que consecuentemente ha sido utilizado como agitprop por los progres enfermos.

Recuerden que el Alzamiento en principio fue en nombre de la República con la bandera tricolor. Y sí, antes del 18 de julio de 1936 contra la República se sublevaron Sanjurjo, PSOE, PCE, ERC, CNT y el PNV.


----------



## Von Rudel (21 Nov 2015)

Acaba la guerra y que hacemos con los miles de criminales,torturadores que tenemos prisioneros. mientras sus familias piden justicia.?

Aqui algunos hablan de genocidas y asesinos del franquismo.

Pero apoyan a ETA y sus asesinatos. elogiaban al genocida Carrillo. Adoran al criminal Stalin. Justifican la barbarie de Mao. O llaman democrata a Maduro.


----------



## 365 (21 Nov 2015)

Ha sido el mejor gobernante hasta hoy y sino que lo desmienta alguien empiricamente, si puede.

Contextualizando y sin insultar, a ser posible.


----------



## Zapotla13 (21 Nov 2015)

Lee Kuan Yew fue muchísimo mejor


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (21 Nov 2015)

yo vengo a argumentar en contra, que soy progre


----------



## Lilith Reborn (21 Nov 2015)

Franco sin duda merece estar entre los grandes de la historia española. 

Esta muy por encima de lo que vino despues. Pocos gobernantes ha tenido España que velaran por su pais, antes que por su propio interes.


----------



## fredesvindo (21 Nov 2015)

Y junto a Hitler fueron los únicos gobernantes que le faltaba un huevo.....como se dice en mi pueblo eran KANKO.


----------



## Barruno (21 Nov 2015)

Turgot dijo:


> Lo que nunca teneis en cuenta los apologetas de Franco es el contexto internacional.
> 
> El franquismo coincide casi enteramente con los treinta glorioros de 1945-1973, una etapa de crecimiento potente y cosntante conducida por nuevas industrias y tecnologías e impulsada por pretróleo barato. Y con todo por reconstruir después de la guerra.
> 
> ...



Petroleo que nos daba Sadam Hussein a precio regalao para poder levantar el vuelo.... hay un hilo sobre ello.
Madre mia las mentiras sobre Sadam que recayeron despues... y Aznarín como la cagó.


escrobiendo por zapatòfono x tapatalk... perdonad las faltas.


----------



## pepeleches (21 Nov 2015)

Quien olvida su historia está condenado a repetirla. 

Y, por desgracia, España sigue siendo un país donde una mayoría defiende una dictadura si es de su color. 

Así se perpetran burradas como defender a Franco, a Stalin o Castro. Simplemente porque llevan la misma camiseta ideológica. 

Pues no, Franco era un dictador. Punto. Qué casualidad, que nos tocó el dictador bueno, ¿no?

Hay nostálgicos de Ceaucescu, como los hubo de Pinochet, como los hubo hasta de Hitler. Porque la gente recuerda su situación particular, y si le fue bien, y encima era más joven, la nostalgia hace el resto. 

No sólo fue la falta de libertades, sino que sus decisiones económicas fueron horribles. Su empeño en la autarquía durante casi 20 años, su negativa a abrirse al exterior hicieron que España sufriera lo que no está escrito. 

Luego quería ser como Hitler, porque vio su ejemplo de fascismo con vertiente socialista. Blindó las relaciones laborales, creó sindicatos verticales y creó una industria artificial, funcionarial e increíblemente ineficiente con el INI. De aquellas decisiones hemos penado décadas, con un mercado laboral que en democracia solo se ha mantenido en cotas razonables de paro durante la burbuja. 

España a finales de los 70 y principios de los 80 era un país atrasado, inculto, maleducado y autoritario. La primera vez que salí al extranjero tuve la sensación de que iba a otro planeta...

Las comunicacinones eran tercermundista, ni la luz ni el agua ni el teléfono tenían un suministro estable ni llegaba a todas partes. 

En todas las ciudades grandes había barrios chungos, pero de los de verdad. REcuerdo en mi ciudad que había barrios enteros de chabolas, algo que hoy ni imaginamos. 

Y luego está la parte social. El poder de la iglesia, el clasismo, el machismo (de verdad, no como el de ahora). 

Franco fue un dictador, inútil y déspota como todos, que ni siquiera supo aprovechar la época de mayor crecimiento de occidente.


----------



## CANCERVERO (21 Nov 2015)

fredesvindo dijo:


> Y junto a Hitler fueron los únicos gobernantes que le faltaba un huevo.....como se dice en mi pueblo eran KANKO.



Pero el que tenian útil, valia por dedia docenaienso:ienso:ienso:


----------



## Blackbury (21 Nov 2015)

No fue más que el acomplejado jefe de las clases altas. Fue guerra de clases nada más, y perdieron los de siempre.


----------



## Von Rudel (21 Nov 2015)

pepeleches dijo:


> Quien olvida su historia está condenado a repetirla.
> 
> Y, por desgracia, España sigue siendo un país donde una mayoría defiende una dictadura si es de su color.
> 
> ...





España era un pais retrasado en los 70 y 80. respecto al super primer mundo capitalista que eran unos 12 paises de todo el mundo.El resto muchisimo mas miserable de lo que hay hoy en día.

Respecto al paletismo, si es cierto. Pero que te esperas si fue el regimen el que alfabetizo al pais.

Infraestructuras, estabamos un poco mas retrasados con los grandes paises pero no mucho mas. Si fueramos un pais sin infraestructuras te digo yo que no venian tantos turistas a España.

Lo de la industria no te lo admito. Entonces la industria del automovil tambien era ineficiente y sigue siendo el motor industrial de España. No solo que el PSOE destrozo las empresas por orden de Europa, cuando debio reconvertirlas y hacerlas eficientes. Porque en Corea del Sur siendo mas pobre funcionan industrial como los astilleros cuando el los 80 no tenian nada. Y España siendo la 1 potencia de Europa en constricción de Barcos desmantelo sus astilleros.

Que me digas que durante el franquismo tenias miedo de ir por la calle. es que me da la risa. Mira que yo vivi los primeros años de democracia y en los pueblo no se cerraban las puertas. Hoy cerradas y con rejas.

respecto a barrios chungos, si los habia durante el franquismo. los hay durante la democracia. Los hay en USA, los hay en Belgica y practicamente en todos los paises del mundo.

El poder de la iglesia, si era muy fuerte en España. pero tambien lo era en la democratica Italia o Francia. La gente de antes era mas creyente que hoy.El Clasismo lo hay en España y mucho. Y hoy en día igual, y lo notas cuando viajas por Europa. Hay un postureo en este pais que tira para atras. Y el machismo era igual al que habia en Alemania, Italia, Francia,etc... No miro yo al tipico joven de los 70 ir a manifestaciones feminazis.


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (21 Nov 2015)

Cada año que pasa la valoracion de Franco como estadista crece mas y mas.


----------



## Dula (21 Nov 2015)

Paquito Pantanos...si no hubiera sido por él, el desierto de Tabernas se hubiera instalado en toda Andalucía Oriental.


----------



## Johnny Bravo (21 Nov 2015)

No se si se merecerá el título de mejor gobernante del siglo XX, pero si lo es no es por mérito suyo sino por demérito de los demás.

A mi juicio su error fue estar demasiado tiempo en el poder. Tenía que haberlo dejado antes una vez se hubiese estabilizado el país tras la guerra. Si hubiese sido así, no tendríamos la mierda de transición que tuvimos. 

Una España rodeada de democracias europeas, donde la visitaban muchos turistas extranjeros, un régimen dictatorial no iba a durar mucho tiempo.

Franco hizo cosas buenas y también malas y/o permitió o dejó permitir que se hicieran cosas malas en su mandato. Como en todos los gobiernos.

Al que le acusan de dictador, que lo fue, era tan dictador como lo fuese Felipe II sólo que no llevaba corona y no veo tanta animadversión contra Felipe II en el foro.


----------



## Dula (21 Nov 2015)

Johnny Bravo dijo:


> No se si se merecerá el título de mejor gobernante del siglo XX, pero si lo es no es por mérito suyo sino por demérito de los demás.
> 
> A mi juicio su error fue estar demasiado tiempo en el poder. Tenía que haberlo dejado antes una vez se hubiese estabilizado el país tras la guerra. Si hubiese sido así, no tendríamos la mierda de transición que tuvimos.
> 
> ...



Hay por ahí una formación política española que le queda sólo añito y medio para ganar al tito Paco.


----------



## scytal_borrado (21 Nov 2015)




----------



## Dula (21 Nov 2015)

En un hilo como este no debe faltar el "Cara al sol":

Cara al Sol - ( Con Letra ) - YouTube


----------



## Alfaro (21 Nov 2015)

Johnny Bravo dijo:


> Al que le acusan de dictador, que lo fue, era tan dictador como lo fuese Felipe II sólo que no llevaba corona y no veo tanta animadversión contra Felipe II en el foro.



Porque están sumidos en el fundamentalismo democrático, y el fundamentalismo democrático necesita de un némeseis para poder seguir operando como idea religiosa que es. Ese némesis seria "el franquismo", "la dictadura", la obsesión con el franquismo no tiene que ver con una cuestión racional, los que guardan esta obsesión jamas podrán ofrecer una explicación racional al respecto porque para ellos toda este asunto se reduce a una cuestión de fe, a una cuestión religiosa. Para ellos, antes de la democracia no habría salvación para los hombres, y cualquier cosa que fuese vivir fuera de la democracia seria tanto como vivir en el pecado y, naturalmente, al igual que en toda idea religiosa, si existe un paraíso tiene que existir también un infierno. 

Y en el caso que nos concierna el franquismo vendría a ser este infiero, en cuanto al porqué no se señalan otros regímenes como el de Felipe II, pues sencillamente porque el diabólico franquismo habría coexistido en el tiempo de la democracia como reino de los cielos ya anunciado, mientras que durante el periodo de Felipe II el anuncio del reino de los cielos todavía seria desconocido para el hombre. En esta línea, para que el fundamentalismo democrático al que muchos se adscriben pueda seguir funcionando, el franquismo se convierte en un elemento necesario e imprescindible, se necesita convertirlo en una realidad fantástica o mitológica en la que abarque y quede representado todo el mal de este mundo.


----------



## Hontanares (21 Nov 2015)

Turgot dijo:


> Lo que nunca teneis en cuenta los apologetas de Franco es el contexto internacional.
> 
> El franquismo coincide casi enteramente con los treinta glorioros de 1945-1973, una etapa de crecimiento potente y cosntante conducida por nuevas industrias y tecnologías e impulsada por pretróleo barato. Y con todo por reconstruir después de la guerra.
> 
> ...



Ya que se pone, cuéntelo todo... esos países occidentales aún disfrutaban de numerosas posesiones coloniales y sacaban una hermosa tajada de beneficios mediante las mismas, Francia, Gran Bretaña, Holanda....

Nosotros no. Un trozo de desierto y la provincia guineana no daban para nada.

Los únicos milagros económicos verdaderos dentro de ese contexto se dieron en Japón y la RFA. Que recibían amplios créditos baratos y otras ayuditas de papa yanqui.

Nosotros no. Además para más inri estuvimos diez años con un sabotaje commercial similar al de Cuba. O peor. Gracias a Perón no sufrimos hambruna severa.

Y con ese mismo crecimiento de posguerra mundial, los del bloque socialista mientras tanto dejaba mucho que desear en cuanto a desarrollo humano, por cierto y muy a cuento.


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (21 Nov 2015)

Los progres lloran por Allende y ríen por Carrero Blanco.

Amén a eso


----------



## MisterWhite (22 Nov 2015)

Franco no es solo el mejor gobernante del siglo XX. Es uno de los mayores y mejores lideres en los 3000 años de historia española.

Que envidia me da la gente que pudo vivir en una España noble, solida, pujante, prospera, patriota y con futuro como la de Franco.

---------- Post added 22-nov-2015 at 00:33 ----------




Turgot dijo:


> Lo que nunca teneis en cuenta los apologetas de Franco es el contexto internacional.
> 
> El franquismo coincide casi enteramente con los treinta glorioros de 1945-1973, una etapa de crecimiento potente y cosntante conducida por nuevas industrias y tecnologías e impulsada por pretróleo barato. Y con todo por reconstruir después de la guerra.
> 
> *Cuando en España había un 6% de paro, en Francia o el RU era del 1 o el 2%.*



Franco llego a tener picos de paro del 3%. Segun tu, era porque en UK era del 1 o del 2. 

Sin embargo ahora en UK hay un paro del 5% en Alemania del 4%, y en España del 30%

Franco cogio una España arrasada, que venia siendo un estado fallido desde la invasion napoleonica, y lo coloco como la 8ª potencia mundial. No hay mas.


----------



## pepeleches (22 Nov 2015)

Von Rudel dijo:


> España era un pais retrasado en los 70 y 80. respecto al super primer mundo capitalista que eran unos 12 paises de todo el mundo.El resto muchisimo mas miserable de lo que hay hoy en día.
> 
> Respecto al paletismo, si es cierto. Pero que te esperas si fue el regimen el que alfabetizo al pais.
> 
> Infraestructuras, estabamos un poco mas retrasados con los grandes paises pero no mucho mas. Si fueramos un pais sin infraestructuras te digo yo que no venian tantos turistas a España.



También van muchos turistas a la República Dominicana. ¿y?

Las infraestructuras eran increíblemente patéticas. Madrid-Barcelona se tardaban tranquilamente 10-12 horas en coche, por poner un ejemplo. Y podría poner muchísimo peores, pero más localistas.



Von Rudel dijo:


> Lo de la industria no te lo admito. Entonces la industria del automovil tambien era ineficiente y sigue siendo el motor industrial de España. No solo que el PSOE destrozo las empresas por orden de Europa, cuando debio reconvertirlas y hacerlas eficientes. Porque en Corea del Sur siendo mas pobre funcionan industrial como los astilleros cuando el los 80 no tenian nada. Y España siendo la 1 potencia de Europa en constricción de Barcos desmantelo sus astilleros.



Claro. Y por eso ni los alemanes han conseguido reflotar SEAT. Y por eso calló el régimen y cayeron empresas como Barreiros o Bultaco. 

No, el PSOE no destrozó las empresas por orden de europa. Las empresas estaban absolutamente destrozadas porque eran nidos de enchufados pseudofuncionarios utilizando tecnología de 20 años antes, porque era industria creada bajo el paraguas del INI, donde sesteaban miles de colocados. 

Los astilleros, como los mineros, cuando se les acabó el chollo y tuvieron que empezar a vivir sin papá estado montaban pollos tipo minero, para que el estado les encargase una fragata. 

Toda es porquería se pudo ocultar mientras los sueldos fueron bajos y el precio hacía que la demanda fuera mayor. En cuanto los sueldos no fueron tan distintos, se vio que el rey estaba desnudo. 



Von Rudel dijo:


> Que me digas que durante el franquismo tenias miedo de ir por la calle. es que me da la risa. Mira que yo vivi los primeros años de democracia y en los pueblo no se cerraban las puertas. Hoy cerradas y con rejas.
> 
> respecto a barrios chungos, si los habia durante el franquismo. los hay durante la democracia. Los hay en USA, los hay en Belgica y practicamente en todos los paises del mundo.



No te he dicho que tuviera miedo, básicamente porque no tenía ni edad de ir solo. 

He dicho lo de los barrios porque no me refiero a barrios chungos concepto actual, me refiero a barrios de chabolas. De favelas, si prefieres decirlo, donde vivían miles de personas. 

Y eso no me lo han contado, lo he visto. Igual que he visto gente más o menos cercana emigrar o posteriormente volver de otros países. 

Indicadores ambos que si aplicamos la lógica no son muy típicos de un país medianamente rico



Von Rudel dijo:


> El poder de la iglesia, si era muy fuerte en España. pero tambien lo era en la democratica Italia o Francia. La gente de antes era mas creyente que hoy.El Clasismo lo hay en España y mucho. Y hoy en día igual, y lo notas cuando viajas por Europa. Hay un postureo en este pais que tira para atras. Y el machismo era igual al que habia en Alemania, Italia, Francia,etc... No miro yo al tipico joven de los 70 ir a manifestaciones feminazis.[/COLOR]



No, no es igual. Porque en España era invasivo. Era obligatorio. 

A mi me daría exactamente igual que hubiera una mayoría de una religión, siempre que esa religión estuviese dentro de la legalidad, y que respetase la decisión individual. 

Y eso no lo ha hecho la iglesia católica, que estaba siempre en todos los ajos junto al poder y que intentaba meterse con calzador. 

Igual que el clasismo no se parece en nada al actual. Pero absolutamente en nada.


----------



## BudSpencer (22 Nov 2015)

Un análisis muy justo de la figura de Franco, aunque echo en falta que no se destaque la profunda ignorancia de este señor en temas económicos que nos costó muchos años de pobre desarrollo.


----------



## Tigershark (22 Nov 2015)

Ya por impedir que España se convirtiera en una republica judeo-bolchevique ya por eso Franco debería tener una estatua en cada ciudad y pueblo de España.
Gracias a Franco seguimos nuestra tradición catolica romana y apostolica de siempre ,lo que nos hace ser un país único en el mundo rodeado de repúblicas judaicas y satánicas.
ARRIBA ESPAÑA Y VIVA FRANCO!!


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (22 Nov 2015)

Eremita dijo:


> Uuuuuf...ha mencionado éxito a base de trabajo duro y ejemplo. Normal que la escoria odie a Franco (RIP).



Exacto, a los progres lo que les gusta es la hustisia sosial que consiste en 0% esfuerzo-100% beneficio


----------



## Andriu_ZGZ (22 Nov 2015)

Brigit dijo:


> "La España de Franco no vivía por encima de sus posibilidades. El nivel de vida ofrecido a y disfrutado por su población era real, no dinero del futuro a cargo de las generaciones venideras."
> 
> Con eso, solo con eso, ya estaríamos bastante mejor. Claro que, las generaciones venideras, al ritmo de nacimientos que vamos ya ni serán de españoles.



Con Franco aguantaba la mitad de la población, la que vivía en los nucleos industriales y en la costa turística.

El resto emigraba para encontrar mejores condiciones de vida a suiza, Alemania, Francia etc...

Algo parecido a lo que sucede ahora.

En el momento de dispararse el precio del crudo, se vino toda la economía española abajo en 1973 y siguió durante una década más.

Es lo que tiene tener un gobierno inculto sin una mínima capacidad liberalizadora que genere negocio.

¿Porqué?

Por qué el gobierno tecnocrático franquista, era socialcatólico paternalista sin ambición por ponerse al día en el progreso mundial y en los nuevos avances.

Terminose la cacicada y después reconversión y el posterior paro del 23% en 1985 sin poderse solventar ese paro extructural por ningún gobierno.

¿Por que un país entra en decadencia?

Por que no se adapta a los cambios de la evolución en el conocimiento y en la tecnología, en los hábitos de la nueva sociedad y en los cambios sociológicos.

Evidéntemente Franco creyó en el nacionalsocialismo como política económica ideal, cerrando los conocimientos al "que inventen ellos", volviendo a las viejas políticas decimonónicas que nos llevaron a la ruina de 1898.

Como todo, las empresas que ganaron con Franco fueron las que estaban cerca del poder y un ejemplo son los consorcios eléctricos.

¿No habeis pensado por qué se construyeron tantos pantanos?

Pues precisamente para regular caudales y conseguir potencia eléctrica ante la carencia de energía nuclear, térmica de carbón y petroleo. 

Electricas, Banca y el INI cerca del poder, algo similar a lo que tenemos ahora.

Y es que algunas cosas no cambian.


----------



## Von Rudel (22 Nov 2015)

pepeleches dijo:


> También van muchos turistas a la República Dominicana. ¿y?
> 
> Las infraestructuras eran increíblemente patéticas. Madrid-Barcelona se tardaban tranquilamente 10-12 horas en coche, por poner un ejemplo. Y podría poner muchísimo peores, pero más localistas.
> 
> ...





_"Infraestructuras pateticas en España". No se pero habria que mirar cuanto tardaba un Frances en ir de Paris a Marsella en coche en esos tiempos. O comparar Con corea de Sur, que hoy en día a superado a España.O cuanto tardaba un Italiano en hacerse un Roma a Napoles.

Por cierto la mayoria de turistas Europeos venian a España en coche. Con lo que deduzco no debian ver las carreteras tan Mal.

Lo que si te reconozco es hoy en día tenemos unas carreteras de puta madre en España. Es lo que tiene España, para trincar el 3% en infraestructuras, nos pulimos todo el dinero de fondos de cohesion en obras. No lo gastamos en crear tejido industrial. 

Me parto con lo de las empresas Españolas no servian y eran deficitarias. Cuando lo que se debio hacer era modernizarlas, racionalizarlas,etc... Por algo en Corea del Sur sin industria en su dia hoy funcionan sus astilleros o sus marcas de coches, todo creado de la nada.Mientras en España ya con la infraestructura,las vendio:. O como de ineficiente era la Telefonica?. Que la vendieron para que se forraran los grandes del IBEX.ienso:

Las pagas a mineros, trabajadores de astilleros,ect... se sigue manteniendo.Las prejubilaciones son un invento de la democracia. Hoy en dia se dan muchas mas pagitas. Hubiera sido mejor gastarse el dinero en salvar al tejido industrial que en dar, pagas, subvenciones y prejubilaciones a casco porro para poder desmantelar la industria por orden de Bruselas.(Alemania).

Respecto al Chavolismo. Lo hay hoy en día, como lo hay en otros paises de europa. Mira como esta Detroit o la polciga que es Roma.
Roma da asco. Noticias de Mundo
O en la muy desarrollada Inglaterra:
https://yahel.wordpress.com/2013/06/08/chabolismo-en-europa-la-inmigracion-de-la-miseria-desde-los-nuevos-miembros-de-la-ue/


Respecto a la emigración Española:

Según las cifras oficiales del Instituto Español de Emigración (IEE) entre 1959 y 1973 emigraron al continente europeo un millón de personas(1.066.440); el 71% de los que salieron fuera de España en esos quince años. La mayoria con estudio basicos.

Hoy en día:
Es “más que probable” que la emigración española desde que empezó la crisis sea tres veces superior a las cifras contabilizadas por las fuentes que publica el INE, es decir, 700.000. Y la cifra sigue subiendo. la mayoria de ellos los jovenes mas preparados del pais.

creo que la cifra ya supero al las del franquismo.

Y somos considerado uno pais rico.

La iglesia era en su día igual de influyente, en Italia o Francia. Como todas las religiones se arriman al poder para sacar beneficios. Y en tiempos de Franco nadie te obligaba a ir a misa, a parte de tus padres. Lo que pasa es que todo dios era Catolico incluida la izquierda.La democrata Irlanda tambien tenia muchisima influencia la iglesia Catolica.Con lo que no pasaba de ser España igual de conservadora que Irlanda o Italia.
El divorcio en Italia se aprovo en 1970:
El divorcio en Irlanda se legalizo en 1996:´(
El divorcio en Argentina se aprobo en 1987:

O vayamos con la pena de muerte:
En España los ultimo ajusticiados fueron 1975. 
En Francia ultimo ejecutado por Guillotina:1977.:
En USA se siguen ejecutando hoy en día.
En Japon se sigue ejecutando hoy en día


Respecto al clasismo, no puedo opinar porque apenas lo vivi. Y si tu eras niño tampoco lo has podido vivir para juzgar.

Pero lo que te digo es que hoy hay un clasismo de cojones, pijerio y postureo para quedar bien. _


----------



## Alfaro (22 Nov 2015)

Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> Exacto, a los progres lo que les gusta es la hustisia sosial que consiste en 0% esfuerzo-100% beneficio



El progre tiene la misma mentalidad que el indigenista americano, acusa a Franco del supuesto atraso de España de la misma forma que el indigenista culpa a España del suyo.


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (22 Nov 2015)

Alfaro dijo:


> El progre tiene la misma mentalidad que el indigenista americano, acusa a Franco del supuesto atraso de España de la misma forma que el indigenista culpa a España del suyo.



habrá q hablar del indigenista ibérico al q el malvado colonialista Franko atrasó sin remedio y para siempre


----------



## MisterWhite (22 Nov 2015)

Aqui lo unico que pasa es que los rojos fueron, son y seran los enemigos de España. Franco garantizo la soberania e integridad de España, la hizo un pais grande, unido, fuerte y prospero. Por eso los rojos le odian tanto.


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (22 Nov 2015)

MisterWhite dijo:


> Aqui lo unico que pasa es que los rojos fueron, son y seran los enemigos de España. Franco garantizo la soberania e integridad de España, la hizo un pais grande, unido, fuerte y prospero. Por eso los rojos le odian tanto.




Pues Franko y Karrero Blanko eran anti OTAN aunque mamoneasen para sacar contrapartitas


----------



## Bernaldo (22 Nov 2015)

El indigenismo íbérico no es el progresismo sino los llamados "identitarios".

Su rollo es étnico, racial y blablabla. El progrerío es antiindigenista ibérico.

Se han de superar ambas posiciones.



Alfaro dijo:


> El progre tiene la misma mentalidad que el indigenista americano, acusa a Franco del supuesto atraso de España de la misma forma que el indigenista culpa a España del suyo.


----------



## MisterWhite (22 Nov 2015)

Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> Pues Franko y Karrero Blanko eran anti OTAN aunque mamoneasen para sacar contrapartitas



Franco no era anti otan, era la otan la que no queria a Franco. Era un lider del periodo de las guerras y a nadie le interesaba darle legitimidad.

USA tenia en Franco un aliado, y si a Franco le hubieran dejado entrar en la otan, lo hubiera hecho dando palmas con las orejas.


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (22 Nov 2015)

Franco se niega a participar en la Guerra de Vietnam - "Ho Chi Minh es el hombre que Vietnam necesita"

Claro, encantadisimo, hubiese entrado en la OTAN.Franco era un patriota y por supuesto no iba a ceder la soberania de su pais a ninguna entidad supranacional.


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (23 Nov 2015)

MisterWhite dijo:


> Franco no era anti otan, era la otan la que no queria a Franco. Era un lider del periodo de las guerras y a nadie le interesaba darle legitimidad.
> 
> USA tenia en Franco un aliado, y si a Franco le hubieran dejado entrar en la otan, lo hubiera hecho dando palmas con las orejas.



Franco no hubiera entrado en la OTAN porque no iba a ejercer de mamporrero de nadie y menos después de la que hizo USA en la guerra de sidi ifni

---------- Post added 23-nov-2015 at 00:03 ----------

Franco respondió a la OTAN con el silencio | Edición impresa | EL PAÍS


----------



## Johnny Bravo (23 Nov 2015)

Alfaro dijo:


> Porque están sumidos en el fundamentalismo democrático, y el fundamentalismo democrático necesita de un némeseis para poder seguir operando como idea religiosa que es. Ese némesis seria "el franquismo", "la dictadura", la obsesión con el franquismo no tiene que ver con una cuestión racional, los que guardan esta obsesión jamas podrán ofrecer una explicación racional al respecto porque para ellos toda este asunto se reduce a una cuestión de fe, a una cuestión religiosa. Para ellos, antes de la democracia no habría salvación para los hombres, y cualquier cosa que fuese vivir fuera de la democracia seria tanto como vivir en el pecado y, naturalmente, al igual que en toda idea religiosa, si existe un paraíso tiene que existir también un infierno.
> 
> Y en el caso que nos concierna el franquismo vendría a ser este infiero, en cuanto al porqué no se señalan otros regímenes como el de Felipe II, pues sencillamente porque el diabólico franquismo habría coexistido en el tiempo de la democracia como reino de los cielos ya anunciado, mientras que durante el periodo de Felipe II el anuncio del reino de los cielos todavía seria desconocido para el hombre. En esta línea, para que el fundamentalismo democrático al que muchos se adscriben pueda seguir funcionando, el franquismo se convierte en un elemento necesario e imprescindible, se necesita convertirlo en una realidad fantástica o mitológica en la que abarque y quede representado todo el mal de este mundo.



Estoy de acuerdo pero creo que además ese odio se fundamenta en las cosas que hizo. Como he dicho no sé si será el mejor gobernante del siglo XX pero si estoy seguro que fue el más socialista, al menos por las políticas que ejerció. Seguridad social, vivienda social, alfabetizar a la población, sindicatos verticales, etc.

Esos fundamentalistas no pueden soportar que fuera el que les ganó en la guerra el que hizo esas cosas.


----------



## Master & Commander (23 Nov 2015)

Pues sí que ha gustado...Voy a leeros. 

Responderos a todos va a ser imposible. :d


----------



## Hacendado (23 Nov 2015)

Bilbainadas88 dijo:


> Franco se niega a participar en la Guerra de Vietnam - "Ho Chi Minh es el hombre que Vietnam necesita"
> 
> Claro, encantadisimo, hubiese entrado en la OTAN.Franco era un patriota y por supuesto no iba a ceder la soberania de su pais a ninguna entidad supranacional.



Impresionante carta:

Sobre Francisco Franco y su tiempo...


----------



## Master & Commander (23 Nov 2015)

Ya pude leeros

Como dice el artículo, hay más objetividad entre los "no izquierdosos" que entre los declaradamente de izquierdas.

Unos dicen que se hicieron cosas bien y otras mal (también los hay que sin fisuras dicen que todo fue inmejorable) pero es que los otros no reconocen absolutamente nada bueno

La izquierda de este y cualquier otro país es muy lamentable. Estáis instalados en el revanchismo de una guerra que no podéis ganar porque transcurrió hace casi un siglo ya y para rematar, la ganaron vuestros antepasados


----------



## Hacendado (23 Nov 2015)

Master & Commander dijo:


> Ya pude leeros
> 
> Como dice el artículo, hay más objetividad entre los "no izquierdosos" que entre los declaradamente de izquierdas.
> 
> ...



Vamos a ver.

El problema principal respecto a eso, son los represaliados de la guerra civil y las fosas comunes.

Yo no tengo ningún reparo en señalar los logros de Franco, que era un socialista de los pies a la cabeza por otro lado. El problema de Franco fue su sangrienta represión y la sangrienta represión del lado sublevado. De cada represaliado por la zona roja se sucedían tres en la sublevada, más la represión que sobrevino después.

Y claro, esto es como decir, mira que bien gestiona este hombre el país, ya pero es que se cargo a la mitad.

Pues bien por lo primero, pero muy mal por lo segundo. 

Y segundo, las fosas comunes que aún permanecen sin explorar. Eso es un sinsentido total. Esa gente era ESPAÑOLES como los de franco y se merece una sepultura digna como daba la "republica" a los represaliados.

De todas maneras, una parte muy importante de la izquierda en la transición, si vio que con la democracia los derechos laborales fueron a peor. En el sindicato vertical había mucha gente de izquierdas en lo económico.

No me cabe en la cabeza como alguien no quiere recuperar la memoria de esos españoles como los hay de los combatientes del bando franquista. Pero no como demócratas, si no como el otro bando que participo en la guerra civil, punto.

España es el segundo país con más fosas comunes tras camboya.

Es una vergüenza y negarse a reconocer a los otros muertos, simplemente como muertos y darles un cementerio a las familias, es ser un gusano asqueroso.

Tu pides a la izquierda que reconozca los logros de Franco. Pues yo pido a la derecha que reconozca que las 100.000 fosas comunes deben ser levantadas para dar sepultura digna a los muertos, sin más, como muertos españoles de familias españolas. Punto. Negarse a eso, es mantener la herida abierta en España.


----------



## Bernaldo (23 Nov 2015)

Pa descojonarse y no echar ni gota... ¿Desde cuando la USanada ha basado su relación con jefes locales según criterios que no tengan que ver con sus intereses geoestratégicos?

Pero si son los co-creadores del propio ente ese que hoy dicen es el número uno de los malos, el ISIS.

A otro perro con ese hueso.





MisterWhite dijo:


> Franco no era anti otan, era la otan la que no queria a Franco. Era un lider del periodo de las guerras y a nadie le interesaba darle legitimidad.
> 
> USA tenia en Franco un aliado, y si a Franco le hubieran dejado entrar en la otan, lo hubiera hecho dando palmas con las orejas.


----------



## Hontanares (23 Nov 2015)

El artículo que escribió Preston y que, por supuesto, sacaron en primera plana los de la BBC el día 20 no tiene desperdicio. Leedlo aqui.

Hay mas bilis y veneno concentrados en esa escoria pseudohistoriadora que en un mítin a tope de rojazos del PCE, os lo aseguro.

Edito para poner el enlace.


----------



## LoQueNoCuentan (23 Nov 2015)

Asco de ver cómo en este foro se elogia a un dictador, a un genocida y a un torturador que le daba igual los DDHH. España fue la vergüenza de Europa durante décadas gracias a él. Ahora no se queda atrás, al fin de al cabo también puso los cimientos de la Transición con "la clase media", el rey y la venta del país a los Estados Unidos. Esa es la única patria que queréis, la de que todos piensen igual y no haya nadie diferente, todos adorando a los dictadores o las multinacionales, os importa una mierda el vecino o vuestro barrio.


----------



## Un_elemento (23 Nov 2015)

*Grandes libegales admiradores de Hayek y Albert Rivera agradecen el mensaje...*







:XX: :XX:

*No hay más cuñados por hilo porque no lo aguanta el foro...* :XX:


----------



## Herodotez (23 Nov 2015)

Hontanares dijo:


> El artículo que escribió Preston y que, por supuesto, sacaron en primera plana los de la BBC el día 20 no tiene desperdicio. Leedlo aqui.
> 
> Hay mas bilis y veneno concentrados en esa escoria pseudohistoriadora que en un mítin a tope de rojazos del PCE, os lo aseguro.
> 
> Edito para poner el enlace.



Joder, más que veneno a mi el artículo me parece una soberana mierda. Es como remover un colacao en agua.


----------



## Nut (23 Nov 2015)

Grandisimo articulo el de el señor Preston en la web de la BBC.Gracias por enlazarlo.

Poco a poco el tiempo pondrá al franquismo y al dictador donde le corresponde estar en la historia de la infamia de la maldad humanas.

Franco solo es comparable,en nuestra historia,con Fernando VII.Y los franquistas con aquellos que arrastraron su carro gritando ViVan las cadenas!


----------



## Hontanares (23 Nov 2015)

Nut dijo:


> Grandisimo articulo el de el señor Preston en la web de la BBC.Gracias por enlazarlo.
> 
> Poco a poco el tiempo pondrá al franquismo y al dictador donde le corresponde estar en la historia de la infamia de la maldad humanas.
> 
> Franco solo es comparable,en nuestra historia,con Fernando VII.Y los franquistas con aquellos que arrastraron su carro gritando ViVan las cadenas!



Está ideologizado hasta las trancas. Como usted, pero él encima se hace pasar por un historiador presentable. Siendo extranjero, sin haber pasado traumas familiares, y sin vivirlo ni de tercera mano. De lo que escribió su compatriota Orwell sobre el desarrollo de la guerra en Cataluña no dirá nada, el jodido.

Y otra cosa ¿Hemos de presumir que la BBC y Preston, son radicales antisistema o son medios y plumillas pro burguesía? ¿Como manejais estas contradicciones los anarquistas, comunistas...sin que se os caiga la cara de verguenza?


----------



## Bernaldo (23 Nov 2015)

Con Franco, lo mismo que con Fernando VII, el pueblo fue mayoritariamente consciente de que las alternativas eran bastante peores.

Quien nos quiera comentar las bondades que trajeron las tropas francesas y las animaladas anarquistas y rojizas recibirá un excéptico "ya, ya, te creemos".

Reflexionad de una vez, si el pueblo prefirió a Fernando VII que a los franceses y a Franco que a los quemaiglesias... imagínense quiénes eran sus rivales.



Nut dijo:


> Grandisimo articulo el de el señor Preston en la web de la BBC.Gracias por enlazarlo.
> 
> Poco a poco el tiempo pondrá al franquismo y al dictador donde le corresponde estar en la historia de la infamia de la maldad humanas.
> 
> Franco solo es comparable,en nuestra historia,con Fernando VII.Y los franquistas con aquellos que arrastraron su carro gritando ViVan las cadenas!


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (23 Nov 2015)

el artículo de Preston dice q Franco tenía apoyo popular y da motivos


----------



## Barruno (23 Nov 2015)

FERNANDO SANCHEZ DRAGÓ
Otro que se ha caido de un guindo... (le encarcelaron y todo por ser rojete...)... ahora se lo piensa... 

Media vida | Opinión | EL MUNDO

El*20-N de 1975 me pilló en Tokio. Trabajaba yo en la radio japonesa. Tuve que redactar y leer la noticia de la muerte del Caudillo. Luego me fui a beber una botella de pésimo vino nipón en un tascucio. 
Mis amigos, a esa hora, estaban celebrando con pésimo champán español la buena nueva que esperábamos. 
Yo no bebía para celebrar nada, pues nunca he celebrado la muerte de nadie. Bebía por la corajina de no estar en mi país palpando el pulso de la calle y arrimando la oreja al sonido de la inminente eso creía libertad. 
Desde entonces han pasado cuarenta años: los mismos, o casi, que yo tenía a la sazón. 
Anteayer reparé en la simetría cronológica que me mueve a escribir esta columna. 
La primera mitad de mi vida transcurrió bajo*Franco; la segunda, sin él. 
Tras su muerte llegó la democracia.
Los Padres Fundadores nos prometieron libertad.
Salgo ahora a la calle, palpo su pulso, tiendo el oído y cobro conciencia de la descomunal estafa cuyo cebo mordí, del mismo modo que lo mordieron aquellos amigos que celebraron con pésimo champán la muerte del dictador. ¿Lo era?
Bueno, sí, pero... La libertad está hecha de pequeñas cosas y no de grandes palabras (asociación, expresión, reunión, manifestación). 
Yo, entonces, podía comprar dexedrina sin receta. Podía aparcar mi dos caballos sin el ticket del parquímetro.
Podía ir en coche sin cinturón de seguridad y con mi hija de seis años en el asiento contiguo. 
Podía beber pésimo champán con mi novia en el Retiro. 
Podía trabajar sin que los impuestos se llevasen la mitad del pan ganado con el sudor de las meninges. 
Podía ir de putas, aunque rara vez lo hice, sin que me multasen. 
Podía coger un avión sin verme sometido a inútiles sevicias. 
Podía deambular sin que cámaras ocultas (o no) me grabasen y sin cruzarme cada dos pasos con un coche de la policía. 
Podía vivir en un país donde sus autoridades no me consideraban un delincuente a punto de delinquir, pues es casi imposible no serlo cuando todo está prohibido. 
Madrid, y España entera, no se había convertido en Distrito Policial. Hoy, cuarenta años después, esto parece la Rusia de*Beria. 
Y aquí me tienen, como en la copla, igual que entonces: esperando el porvenir, pero la libertad no llega. 
Aunque decirlo me cueste caro, lo digo: hace cuarenta años yo era más libre. Y ustedes, créanlo o no, también.

escrobiendo por zapatòfono x tapatalk... perdonad las faltas.


----------



## Renato (23 Nov 2015)

Independientemente de la ideología de cada uno es un hecho que Franco ha sido el único dirigente político que ha tenido un proyecto a largo plazo para España, con sus luces y sombras, pero en general positivo: 

potenciación del autoabastecimiento alimentario creando regadíos en grandes extensiones de terreno baldías o de secano 

industrialización del país (aunque mediante industrias públicas ineficientes en la mayoría de los casos)

el turismo, que por mucho que digan los pogres ha sido la idea más genial de la historia económica de España 

independencia energética mediante la construcción de centrales nucleares. Incluso los detractores de la nuclear deben admitir que en 1950 era la opción más sensata, puesto que las energías renovables estaban en pañales y aunque no teníamos uranio y dependíamos de tecnología extranjera para los reactores aun así era más barato que importar petróleo.

Mi nota : notable -


----------



## Master & Commander (24 Nov 2015)

Hacendado dijo:


> Vamos a ver.
> 
> El problema principal respecto a eso, son los represaliados de la guerra civil y las fosas comunes.
> 
> ...



La existencia de fosas comunes o de represión no tiene que ver con ser capaz de valorar objetivamente un período histórico


----------



## Turgot (24 Nov 2015)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Con Franco, lo mismo que con Fernando VII, el pueblo fue mayoritariamente consciente de que las alternativas eran bastante peores.
> 
> Quien nos quiera comentar las bondades que trajeron las tropas francesas y las animaladas anarquistas y rojizas recibirá un excéptico "ya, ya, te creemos".
> 
> Reflexionad de una vez, si el pueblo prefirió a Fernando VII que a los franceses y a Franco que a los quemaiglesias... imagínense quiénes eran sus rivales.



Ah, que Fernando VII se caracterizo por luchar contra las tropas francesas, vale.


----------



## Master & Commander (24 Nov 2015)

Renato dijo:


> Independientemente de la ideología de cada uno es un hecho que Franco ha sido el único dirigente político que ha tenido un proyecto a largo plazo para España, con sus luces y sombras, pero en general positivo:
> 
> potenciación del autoabastecimiento alimentario creando regadíos en grandes extensiones de terreno baldías o de secano
> 
> ...



Franco es el único monarca (poder de uno) que no heredó el trono sino que lo conquistó y al que no le valía la herencia familiar para seguir en él, sino el mérito.

Como bien dice el artículo reivindicar a Franco no está de moda. Entre las derechas porque les da miedo ser antidemocráticas y permanecen acomplejadas

Entre las izquierdas porque su enemigo les da sopas con honda en cuestiones sociales

El único colectivo que tiene motivos para odiar a Franco de verdad son los falangistas y los carlistas. Hablo de motivos egoistas, si piensan en el bien común deberían de callar igual que los demás


----------



## Turgot (24 Nov 2015)

Master & Commander dijo:


> Franco es el único monarca (poder de uno) que no heredó el trono sino que lo conquistó y al que no le valía la herencia familiar para seguir en él, sino el mérito.
> 
> Como bien dice el artículo reivindicar a Franco no está de moda. Entre las derechas porque les da miedo ser antidemocráticas y permanecen acomplejadas
> 
> ...



¿Llamas mérito a mantenerse en el poder mediante la violencia? Incluyendo una suave represión contra los grupos discrepantes dentro del régimen, que también la hubo.


----------



## Master & Commander (24 Nov 2015)

Los socialdemócratas tenéis además de dobles, o triples raseros, un trastorno tremendo respecto de qué es mérito y como se consiguen y mantienen las cosas excepto cuando es a favor de vuestro equipo


----------



## Turgot (24 Nov 2015)

Master & Commander dijo:


> Los socialdemócratas tenéis además de dobles, o triples raseros, un trastorno tremendo respecto de qué es mérito y como se consiguen y mantienen las cosas excepto cuando es a favor de vuestro equipo



¿Desde cuándo rechazar a Franco implica ser socialdemócrata?


----------



## Master & Commander (24 Nov 2015)

Turgot dijo:


> ¿Desde cuándo rechazar a Franco implica ser socialdemócrata?



Usted dirá cuáles son sus motivos y desde qué perspectiva los divisa


----------



## Bernaldo (24 Nov 2015)

El pueblo prefirió a Fernando VII que a las tropas francesas.

¿Dónde hallas dificultades para comprenderlo?



Turgot dijo:


> Ah, que Fernando VII se caracterizo por luchar contra las tropas francesas, vale.


----------



## Turgot (24 Nov 2015)

Bernaldo dijo:


> El pueblo prefirió a Fernando VII que a las tropas francesas.
> 
> ¿Dónde hallas dificultades para comprenderlo?



En que Fernando VII jamás se opuso a la invasión francesa sino lo contrario: entregó la corona a Napoleón, un acto que debió haberle costado la cabeza al terminar la guerra.

Y por si fuera poco en 1820 trajo una segunda invasión francesa. Se hizo merecedor de dos decapitaciones. Pero el pueblo español era (¡es!) demasiado borrego y analfabeto.

Lo que sí hizo es ejecutar a liberales que a diferencia de él, SÍ lucharon contra los franceses.


----------



## Bernaldo (24 Nov 2015)

Once again, el pueblo español prefirio a Fernando VII que a los franceses.

Y sus razones tuvo...



Turgot dijo:


> En que Fernando VII jamás se opuso a la invasión francesa sino lo contrario: entregó la corona a Napoleón, un acto que debió haberle costado la cabeza al terminar la guerra.
> 
> Y por si fuera poco en 1820 trajo una segunda invasión francesa. Se hizo merecedor de dos decapitaciones. Pero el pueblo español era (¡es!) demasiado borrego y analfabeto.
> 
> Lo que sí hizo es ejecutar a liberales que a diferencia de él, SÍ lucharon contra los franceses.


----------



## Cosmopolita (24 Nov 2015)

Me parece muy buen artículo.

Sent from my Motorola Moto G2


----------



## hartman (24 Nov 2015)

Turgot dijo:


> En que Fernando VII jamás se opuso a la invasión francesa sino lo contrario: entregó la corona a Napoleón, un acto que debió haberle costado la cabeza al terminar la guerra.
> 
> Y por si fuera poco en 1820 trajo una segunda invasión francesa. Se hizo merecedor de dos decapitaciones. *Pero el pueblo español era (¡es!) demasiado borrego y analfabeto.*
> 
> Lo que sí hizo es ejecutar a liberales que a diferencia de él, SÍ lucharon contra los franceses.



y me temo que sera hasta el fin de los tiempos.

los españoles con huevos murieron en los dos bandos entre el 36 y el 39


----------



## Master & Commander (25 Nov 2015)

No entraría en el debate sobre si el pueblo siempre tiene razón o no. ¿El 14 de abril de 1931 tenía razón? ¿El 6 de diciembre de 1978 tenía razón?

Cuidado con esas cosas



Cosmopolita dijo:


> Me parece muy buen artículo.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Moto G2



Gracias

Hay gente incluso que nos ha dicho que por qué no hacemos un pequeño libro sobre Franco y el Franquismo con la misma objetividad.

No lo habíamos pensado hasta ahora. Es cierto que no existe ningún libro que no esté posicionado ideologicamente. Quizá sea algo generacional o vinculación sentimental.


----------



## arehucas (25 Nov 2015)

chusto dijo:


> El mejor gobernante del siglo XX fue STALIN sin lugar a dudas.



Santo dios. Primero leo a un subnormal alabando a un mierda y ahora a otro alabando a otro mierda.


----------



## Hacendado (25 Nov 2015)

Master & Commander dijo:


> La existencia de fosas comunes o de represión no tiene que ver con ser capaz de valorar objetivamente un período histórico



Escueta respuesta.

Ese es el problema del franquismo.

La aniquilación de la otra España. Otra España con españoles, tan españoles como cualquier franquista.

Y lo mismo digo de Stalin.

Muchos dicen que gracias a Stalin se consiguió afianzar un estado comunista posterior con un estado del bienestar. Puede ser, ¿pero a que precio? ¿20 millones de rusos? Y si no, antes, ¿Una guerra civil cruenta contra los propios rusos?

En este país, hay que desenterrar todas las fosas comunes y dar un reconocimiento de muertos españoles a los represaliados por la guerra civil por el bando sublevado, al igual que cada familia del bando rebelde tiene a su muerto enterrado en su cementerio.

Y quien se niegue a esto es un canalla miserable, aquí no hay revanchismos, aqui hay un país con el segundo mayor número de desaparecidos, no querer solucionar eso es vomitivo, y es que así es la derecha de este país, deshonesta, ramplona y miserable.


----------



## Hontanares (25 Nov 2015)

Hacendado dijo:


> Escueta respuesta.
> 
> Ese es el problema del franquismo.
> 
> ...



¿Ah, pero tú crees que en Rusia se están dedicando ahora a buscar fosas comunes de la época de Stalin, crees que son diferentes, crees que eso les va a llevar a un lugar concreto que pueda serles de utilidad? ¿Después de tantas décadas transcurridas? 

Lo del "segundo país" en desaparecidos no hay modo de creerlo, como si no hubieran tenido sus raciones de barbarie en otras latitudes. Propaganda pura.


----------



## Master & Commander (1 Dic 2015)

Hacendado dijo:


> Escueta respuesta.
> 
> Ese es el problema del franquismo.
> 
> ...



No son comparables ambas situaciones, al menos para que Stalin salga igual de bien parado que Franco

En Rusia han pasado página al respecto


----------



## Ulises 33 (1 Dic 2015)

Master & Commander dijo:


> *Original ->AQUÍ<-*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Se me saltan las lágrimas, :: :
La Cía aprueba este hilo.


----------



## Nut (1 Dic 2015)

Millonario, corrupto, mediocre, egoísta y cruel: desmontando las mentiras de Francisco Franco - elEconomista.es


----------



## Plvs Vltra (1 Dic 2015)

Nut dijo:


> Millonario, corrupto, mediocre, egoísta y cruel: desmontando las mentiras de Francisco Franco - elEconomista.es



"Franco mintió sobre casi todo", asegura el *historiador británico Paul Preston*... :XX:

Aquí paré de leer el articulo


----------



## Nut (1 Dic 2015)

*El dictador Francisco Franco era un incompetente militar al que faltaban los conocimientos más básicos de un general y estratega, y de no ser por la ayuda de Alemania e Italia nunca hubiera ganado la Guerra Civil española.*

“En la hoja de servicios de Franco constan unos méritos que nada tenían que ver con sus servicios”(todo el mundo sabe ya que era el general enchufado y favorito de Alfonso XIII, porque?No lo sabemos pero lo intuimos...)

*El generalísimo tenía “una deficiente preparación teórica, fue mediocre en la academia militar y no hizo siquiera los cursos de comandante ni general, además de no tener formación cultural y ser muy poco inteligente”.* 

Explica además que “toda su experiencia en el campo de la batalla la hizo en las campañas de África”, en una especie de guerra de guerrillas coloniales que “nada aportaban a un militar (de la época) que más tarde debía enfrentarse a un ejército regular en Europa”. “En esas guerras no hay frente, no hay tácticas, y la experiencia en estas campañas no sirven para un guerra entre ejércitos”, subraya al recordar una conocida frase del mariscal británico Bernard L. Montgomery.

*“Alemania e Italia no podían amenazar con dejar de ayudarle,(por incompetente) porque si perdía la guerra no cobrarían todo el material bélico que le habían dado hasta ese momento”.*

(Sí hermanos todo el rollo sobre el oro de Moscú vine del hecho de ocultar que franquito se endeudó hasta las cejas.Deuda que pagaron los derrotados españoles pasando hambre durante décadas....).

Un historiador concluye que Franco fue un "incompetente militar"

Franco y su ejercito de mercenarios saqueadores moros y emporrados legionarios, de criminales.Ni con la ayuda de los ejercitos alemán e italiano pudo tomar Madrid defendida por ciudadanos españoles que valían cienmilveces mas que ellos.

Fue la traición de la PSOE la que le entregó Madrid.(https://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Golpe_de_Casado)

Así que no pasaron, les dejaron entrar....


----------



## Dabicito (1 Dic 2015)

En 1936 contribuyó al desastre, y hasta 1957 fue un desastre. 

Después, hasta 1975, buenos gobiernos, entró el capital y el país, como no podía ser de otra manera, despegó.

Grandes partidarios en Cataluña, la burguesía catalana.


----------



## Renato (1 Dic 2015)

Plvs Vltra dijo:


> "Franco mintió sobre casi todo", asegura el *historiador británico Paul Preston*... :XX:
> 
> Aquí paré de leer el articulo



Todo lo que dijo Franco es mentira salvo algunas cosas.:XX:


----------



## Peritta (2 Dic 2015)

[...] Alférez provisional: cadáver efectivo

Dicho español respecto de la Guerra de Marruecos. [...]

Niet. Es un dicho de la Guerra Nuestra y hay otros parecidos: La primera paga para el uniforme y la segunda para el entierro. Alférez de complemento cadáver al momento, etc.

En cualquier caso soy de la opinión de que la creación de los alféreces provisionales fue el principal factor que inclinó la balanza hacia el lado rebelde y más si los comparamos con su contrapartida en el bando leal que eran los comisarios políticos, hoy día komisarios polítikos.

Y es que las armas hay que empuñarlas. 

Al principio de la guerra las dos causas estaban empatadas: libertad contra orden, o como se dice ahora: seguridad. Para los simplistas o los fundamentalistas: libertad absoluta contra orden estricto. La batalla entre lo viejo conocido y lo nuevo por proponer y desarrollar ya se había dado, y habían perdido, como siempre, los primeros. La contienda era entonces entre dos formas de entender lo nuevo. 

Los recursos eran aproximadamente los mismos: dinero, industria, las fábricas de armas, mentes brillantes, simpatía por parte de Europa, mayor cantidad de población, etc, contra organización, agricultura, un ejército veterano, unidad de mando, mejor armamento etc, ...y en Europa soplando vientos de guerra. Aquello era, como se dice ahora, un empate técnico. 

Se me puede hablar de desorganización, de luchas internas, que si la indisciplina, que si el apoyo extranjero, que si el armamento y un sin fin de razones más para explicar la inapelable victoria de los unos o el estrepitoso fracaso de los otros, cuando, como dije antes, ambos bandos estaban completamente empatados. Sin embargo, cuando veo que la contrapartida a los alféreces provisionales fueron, en el bando leal, los comisarios políticos y no los tenientes de campaña, me reafirmo más en mi opinión.

¿Que quién fue el creador de los alféreces provisionales?. El general Orgaz. ¿Que quién era el general Orgaz?. Ni puta idea oiga.

Los generales, los líderes, los organizadores, los conductores de hombres son importantes, sus decisiones afectan a la vida de mucha gente y sus aciertos o sus equivocaciones quedan plasmadas en los libros de historia para siempre. Pero al fin y a la postre, quienes realizan las acciones, quienes sufren los resultados, quienes obran en consecuencia, son las personas, gente corriente, tipos grises como sus ideas donde nada hay absolutamente blanco ni negro sino que todo, absolutamente todo, es de un gris que depende de ángulo desde el que se le mire. 
Los exaltados, los fanáticos de toda clase y condición son solo unos pocos y en las guerras son los primeros en caer. El resto, la mayoría, los comunes, vamos al pairo, pero al final, somos quienes inclinamos la balanza hacia uno u otro lado.

En aquella España de los años treinta, con un no sé cuántos por ciento de analfabetismo y un mucho más de superstición e ignorancia, agarrar a un chaval de dieciocho o veinte años, con el bachillerato mal apenas terminado y auparle a la altura de un oficial con mando sobre una treintena o una cincuentena de hombres, por encima de suboficiales de carrera, expertos pero ignorantes, fue una idea excelente, en mi pobre opinión, justo la que hizo desequilibrar la balanza. 

Si el más joven de la sección es a la vez el oficial al mando, por visceral biología va a ser arropado por los demás, mimado por la tropa, defendido por los suboficiales de carrera y amparado por los comandantes.
Al joven solo le hace falta saber usar la brújula, enterarse de lo que pasa o comprender cualquier documento escrito que se le presente. No sé, basta con que tenga cabeza, los huevos los da la juventud. 

Insisto, en aquel entonces no todo el mundo entendía el sistema métrico decimal, lo de los metros y los metros cuadrados, qué era éso de la cota 923 o dónde puñetas está el noroeste a las tres de la tarde. Puede que en la España urbana hubiera muchos que si, pero en la España rural no y entonces España era muy rural.
¿Quién sabría leer un mapa?, ¿quién podría dar una descripción de cualquier acontecimiento relevante que ocurriera en el frente?, ¿quién saltaría el primero de la trinchera?, ¿quién sería más inmune a halagos y corruptelas?, ¿quien estaría más libre de filias y fobias?, ¿quién con ardor guerrero tendría también dos dedos de frente?.
¿Un tipo entrado en años, casado o no, con hijos o no, cuya fuerza principal reside en la convicción que tiene en sus ideas políticas, que las defiende con entusiasmo en la polémica?. ¿Uno que sabe hablar?, ¿ése va a ser el primero en saltar el parapeto dando ejemplo a los demás?. Miau. ¿Alguien bien considerado en la agrupación política, con una cierta posición en el partido o en el sindicato alcanzada en luchas intestinas, va a arriesgarlo todo y que le peguen un tiro por estar en primera línea?. Narices. Claro que los habría, ¡y de los buenos!, pero ¿cuántos?, y de éstos, ¿cuanto duraron entre las balas?. No, lo normal era que el comisario político se colocara detrás de la primera línea con la pistola en la mano viendo si alguno mostraba cobardía o chaqueteaba frente al enemigo.

La diferencia es evidente, con diecisiete o dieciocho años la vida la regalas, cuando tienes treinta no tanto y cuando tienes cincuenta esperas que dure un poquito más. 

Cuando ves al tío que manda ser el primero en cumplir su propia orden vas tú detrás sin querer, pero si se queda el último, si remolonea, si saca la pistola para evitar que nadie se acobarde ni le de por chaquetear, entonces está todo dicho.


Un día me iré como se fueron tantos
de los que solo queda en el recuerdo
el fracaso de una vida que fue entrega
por unos ideales que murieron.

Alguien me habló de amor, de patria
de grandeza, de Dios, de sol, de imperio
y sembró ideales de justicia
para un mundo por nacer de nuevo.

Y envuelta en nubes, como sol de invierno,
mi fe arraigó, mis ideales luego
defendí con el ardor caliente,
que en la lucha ponen los guerreros.

........

Han pasado los años y el sembrador de sueños
renegó de su siembra, olvidó aquello,
y embarcado ahora en otras naves
dirige su rumbo hacia otros puertos... 

Pero al joven que entregó su vida,
porque falsos profetas le mintieron,
de ellos no le queda, tan siquiera,
la oración que debemos a los muertos.


----------



## Nut (2 Dic 2015)

Alguien, con conocimiento, me puede explicar como fue entonces posible la ofensiva del Ebro hecha rompiendo el frente cruzando un caudaloso rio y enfrentandose a lo mejorcito del bando franquista, el cuerpo de ejercito marroquí(mercenarios moros),desarbolandolo totalmente.sin apoyo aereo sin cobertura artillera?

Como al inutil de Franco al carnicero de Yagüe les costó 3 meses desalojar al ejercito español sin alfréz de complemento.Teniendo la superioridad aerea(legión Condor alemana) casi absoluta?

Como no pudieron envolsar a un ejercito trabado con un rio alas espaldas y con un único lugar para escapar.El puente de Flix?

Como Manuel Tagueña la madrugada del 16 de Noviembre tras cruzar las tropas españolas sin acoso alguno pudo volarlo en el mas absoluto silencio de la noche?

El apoyo a Franco fue masivo casi infinito.Y aún le costo dios y ayuda derrotar al ejercito español republicano.Mas de tres años.En los que la Republica de la nada formó un ejercito competente y valiente.


----------



## Peritta (7 Dic 2015)

El General Bajito fue el último y más brillante de los generales decimonónicos e incluyo ahí al Corso ése, que también era bajito (los hombres se miden de la cabeza al cielo y no de la cabeza al suelo), de las frasecitas celebres. Y pienso que no tomó Madrid (¡No pasarán! escribían los de las consignas -que no frasecitas- ofreciéndole el pico de la muleta a ver si embestía) porque podría conquistarla con más o menos esfuerzo y muchas bajas, pero de ninguna manera podría ocuparla pues no tenía gente suficiente, y destinó aquellos esfuerzos a la liberación de los sitiados en El Alcazar. 

¿Golpe de propaganda?. Puede que sí, pero hasta que no se llamaron a las quintas a filas los ejércitos eran muy pequeñitos y el General Bajito tuvo el temple de no aceptar ese caramelo envenenado. El Corso de las frasecitas (Ésa maldita guerra me perdió) sí, que bien que lo intentó con Moscú para que veas tú

que la avaricia acaba rompiendo el saco. 

El considerar al General Bajito poco menos que gelipoñas no sólo es un insulto a los que combatieron contra él, que por tanto serían aún más gelipoñas, sino a la propia inteligencia de las generaciones actuales. Vivo, sagaz, mañoso, astuto y taimado sí, pero gelipoñas no, caramba, que no sigan por ahí los de babor, que la gente joven no es que no les tomen en serio sino que se les van a empezar a cachondear.

Avisaos estáis. 

Pero como aquí se habla de la política del General Bajito (haga lo que yo señor ministro: no se meta en política) no tengo más que mencionar como gestionó la cosa cuando se presentó ad portas el Aníbal de la época.

-No, no entres tú hermoso mío, que ya salgo yo. 

Y es que a un león, aunque don Adolfo tenía más de toro que de león, no se le puede ir con un triste palo. Al palo hay echarle por lo menos una muleta y a la faena arte y pelotas. También, todo hay que decirlo, estaba informado por el Almirante Canaris que odiaba profundamente a los nazis (no sé por qué aún no tenemos una estatua al Almirante Canaris), de las carencias de don Adolfo para tomar Gibraltar y ayudarle a defender las Canarias si es que a España la envolvían en la vorágine de la segunda Guerra Mundial y en su bando 

en el de Alemania quiero decir.

También dicen ustedes que alargó mucho su dictadura, que debería haberlo dejado mucho antes, pero en 1948 entraron los maquís (unos 5.000) y algunos de ésos alféreces provisionales de la quinta del 40, Mingote por poner un ejemplo, tuvieron que volver a movilizarlos. Y entre la guerra, el servicio militar que les tocó hacer después, ya que a la guerra habían ido con 18 o 19 años, y la movilización por el maquis, se tiraron siete años pintados de verde, quiero decir de caqui,

siendo civiles.

De la creación de las Universidades Laborales y otras ideícas, no sé si suyas o de los sindicatos de gremio aquellos, ya hablaré otro día, pero éso fue posterior, cuando se quitó la hambre.

la de las cornás. 

Y es que se quitaron antes las cartillas de racionamiento en Alemania (cosas de mister Marshall) que en España (cuando los ingleses dejaron ¡por fín! pasar barcos con trigo argentino hacia Estepaís.


----------



## Hacendado (7 Dic 2015)

Nut dijo:


> Alguien, con conocimiento, me puede explicar como fue entonces posible la ofensiva del Ebro hecha rompiendo el frente cruzando un caudaloso rio y enfrentandose a lo mejorcito del bando franquista, el cuerpo de ejercito marroquí(mercenarios moros),desarbolandolo totalmente.sin apoyo aereo sin cobertura artillera?
> 
> Como al inutil de Franco al carnicero de Yagüe les costó 3 meses desalojar al ejercito español sin alfréz de complemento.Teniendo la superioridad aerea(legión Condor alemana) casi absoluta?
> 
> ...



Bueno, en lo de el apoyo internacional totalmente de acuerdo. Inglaterra solo se quejaba cuando Francia enviaba apoyos, pero no decía nada cuando Alemania e Italia lo hacían.

De hecho sin el puente aéreo aleman Franco no lo hubiera tenido tan fácil.

Pero una cosa si es cierta, Franco alargó el conflicto porque quería afianzarse en el poder y tomarlo por mucho tiempo, cosa que le salió de fábula. Y de paso quitarse aliados molestos.


----------



## Señormerigueder (7 Dic 2015)

Renato dijo:


> Todo lo que dijo Franco es mentira salvo algunas cosas.:XX:



Si en Inglaterra un historiador español, aún con cierto renombre, escribiera que todo lo que dijo el fuma puros es mentira, salvo algunas cosas. Cañoneaban san sebastian.
Perros ingleses.

---------- Post added 07-dic-2015 at 13:46 ----------




Nut dijo:


> El apoyo a Franco fue masivo casi infinito.Y aún le costo dios y ayuda derrotar al ejercito español republicano.Mas de tres años.En los que la Republica de la nada formó un ejercito competente y valiente.



Hubo apoyo pero tampoco tan exagerado como lo expones, la legión condor (valorada en exceso), y unos 45000 italianos, a lo largo de toda la guerra, y tras el desastre de Guadalajara, se acabó.
La república estaba derrotada en cuanto se hundió el frente del norte, Octubre de 1937.
Cierto es que la república se tuvo que reorganizar, pasando de unas columnas de maleantes asesinos, a un ejercito parecido al que se enfrentaba. Recordar también que se quedó prácticamente con toda la marina y la mitad del ejército de tierra y aire, con poca oficialidad y mucha suboficialidad, al revés que el ejercito sublevado.


----------



## Peritta (7 Dic 2015)

¿Alguien con conocimiento me puede explicar qué pasó en Teruel?. la única capital de provicia que reconquistaron los rojillos. O a lo mejor los rojinegrillos, si es que hablamos de los anarquistas, que no rojinegretes que eran los falangistas. 

El hecho es que Mingote tomó Teruel. Que fue para allá de reconocimiento y llegó hasta la Plaza del Torico. ¿Qué fue de los defensores de Teruel?, ¿quién les acabó abduciendo?.

Y es que los había que tenían más enemigos en la propia trinchera que en la de enfrente.

-A mí no me vas a coger prisionero cabrón, que una cosa es que te hayas traído el fusil, pero a por prisioneros no se va con la ropa sucia y el jabón de sosa. Tú vienes aquí a lavar la ropa como hago yo. 
Anda, mira a ver si tienes papel que el tabaco lo pongo yo.

.


----------



## Master & Commander (9 Dic 2015)

Los anti franquistas sois ridículos.

Haced el favor de ser ecuánimes y no tirar de repertorio sentimental, emotivo y lacrimógeno porque os identificáis con los perdedores de aquella guerra mientras sois los descendientes de los que prosperaron tras esa misma guerra



Peritta dijo:


> [...] Alférez provisional: cadáver efectivo
> 
> Dicho español respecto de la Guerra de Marruecos. [...]
> 
> ...



Confírmeme la procedencia de la cita en aras del rigor para modificar el artículo


----------



## Nut (9 Dic 2015)

La verdad y la dignidad siempre son ridículas a ojos de los canallas....Jesús también lo era un hombre ridículo.


----------



## jorobachov (9 Dic 2015)

Yo nací en democracia, pero cualquier personaje con un poco de personalidad y dos dedos de frente gobernaría mejor que cualquier mindundi hijo del 78


----------



## Funciovago (9 Dic 2015)

En España no gobierna nadie, gobiernan desde fuera, no tenemos ni moneda propia.

Dicho esto, la democracia es mucho más dañina, "el mejor esclavo es el que se cree libre", con Franco la gente veia el NODO y se reia porque sabian que era todo mentira, el problema es que ahora la gente ve la tele y se piensan que lo que sale es verdad... como el debate el otro día, todo el mundo dandole una importancia tremenda, ¿que coño importan quien gane de esos? todos tienen los mismos amos, solo se pelean por trabajar para ellos, y todos van a hacer lo mismo.

Morón ya es de los americanos, España no es un pais, es una colonia, no tenemos ninguna soberania, los politicos solo son marionetas de la clase empresarial, de la banca y de usa y el bce


----------



## Caissa (9 Dic 2015)

Franco era un hombre de Estado, valiente, responsable y libre, así era España una nación digna, decente de hombres y mujeres libres.

Y no como ahora que solo hay basura, putas y simios que da miedo ir por la calle.España la han prostituido los malnacidos politicuchos que la han regalado a tercermundistas y salvajes que dan pedradas a la cabalgata de reyes, moros y negros delincuentes dando patadas a la policía, y todo con el consetimiento de la masonería que tiene parasitada España, por eso los perseguía Franco, a esos hijos de putas comunistas progres y marxistas que nos meten el marxismo cultural a punta pala.

Franco Un verdadero caballero español que se preocupaba de su pueblo ,que amaba España y la hizo grande, respetada y admirada , fuerte economicamente y poderosa en el mundo.

FRANCO EL MEJOR GOBERNANTE .


----------



## Tocqueville (28 Dic 2015)

Subimos este hilo. Porque fue Franco quien garantizo al pueblo español todos sus derechos sociales... esos que la Dictadura Parlamentaria nos ha ido quitando.


----------



## Cosmopolita (28 Dic 2015)

Necesito datos sobre la industria durante tiempos de Franco. Sobre todo de % de industria en el PIB. De rebote necesito datos sobre desindustrialización de los 80.

Sent from my Motorola Moto G2


----------



## Peritta (29 Dic 2015)

Nut dijo:


> La verdad y la dignidad siempre son ridículas a ojos de los canallas....Jesús también lo era un hombre ridículo.



No sé cuánto de canalla tendrá usté, mesié, para afirmar con tanta rotundidad lo que es o no ridículo a sus ojos. 

Lo que sí sé es cuánto de canalla tengo yo, señor, que pertenezco a la parte pecadora de La Iglesia (Nuestra Santa Madre) y que soy, por tanto, de los que crucifica a Jesucristo todos los años. 

¡Santa Hermandad del Costal que Dios hizo aparecer tan a tiempo en el umbral, para practicar el bien, para combatir el mal!. ¡Santa Hermandad del Costal!. Costalero en Montellano que sobre tus hombros llevas la Virgen de los Dolores, siete heridas, siete penas que van derramando amores.
Costalero en Montellano, porque la fe en ti perdura, con paso firme y robusto pisas la tierra lo justo para llevar La Amargura. Costalero en Montellano que al Cristo de los Remedios bajas desde el monte al llano, no decaigas en tu esfuerzo, porque Él te tiende su mano.

¡Ay!, costalero ciego de la Hermandad del Costal, porque Dios te ha dado menos quizá para darte más, porque todo lo esencial es invisible a los ojos de la humana condición, y ves con tu corazón flores en lugar de abrojos, y porque no hay claridad que penetre en tu retina, has visto la luz divina nacida de la verdad. Y a quien Dios ha dado tanto pide una entrega mayor, se puede tallar un santo con almas de tu valor.

Costaleros, id con Dios y cuando rindáis las cuentas ante el tribunal mayor, os bastará y sobrará con creces, esta oración: ¡Yo, Señor, fui costalero, fui costalero Señor!.

Ahí queda éso.


----------



## rush81 (29 Dic 2015)

Trevijano se mea en vuestro hilo de mierda. 
Que os cuente el como el régimen le intentó asesinar en varias ocasiones.


----------



## tmoliterno (29 Dic 2015)

Tocqueville dijo:


> Subimos este hilo. Porque fue Franco quien garantizo al pueblo español todos sus derechos sociales... esos que la Dictadura Parlamentaria nos ha ido quitando.



No voy a ser yo quien afirme o niegue el título del hilo. Pero respecto al mensaje que quoteo, lo que más me jode es que la mayoría de la gente NO SABE que la mayoría de derechos sociales que actualmente disfrutamos se crearon en la época de Franco. 

Me jode que la izmierda se intente atribuir logros que nunca ha conseguido ni conseguirá. Seguridad social, vacaciones pagadas, empleo... Y para ello no hacen más que adoctrinar, cambiar leyes de educación, retirar placas, etc. Franco caca, sosialistas güenos. Ahí tenéis a la parásita de la Colau retirando placas del Instituto de la Vivienda. Sí, viviendas sociales, de esas que la Colau no ha construido ni dado ni una sola. Es más fácil pillarse un megáfono, hacer ruido y cobrar la paguita.


----------



## FilibustHero (29 Dic 2015)

tmoliterno dijo:


> No voy a ser yo quien afirme o niegue el título del hilo. Pero respecto al mensaje que quoteo, lo que más me jode es que la mayoría de la gente NO SABE que la mayoría de derechos sociales que actualmente disfrutamos se crearon en la época de Franco.
> 
> Me jode que la izmierda se intente atribuir logros que nunca ha conseguido ni conseguirá. Seguridad social, vacaciones pagadas, empleo... Y para ello no hacen más que adoctrinar, cambiar leyes de educación, retirar placas, etc. Franco caca, sosialistas güenos. Ahí tenéis a la parásita de la Colau retirando placas del Instituto de la Vivienda. Sí, viviendas sociales, de esas que la Colau no ha construido ni dado ni una sola. Es más fácil pillarse un megáfono, hacer ruido y cobrar la paguita.



Y date con un canto en los dientes que no quieran volar por los aires los embalses fascistas. Al tiempo...::


----------



## Peritta (30 Dic 2015)

tmoliterno dijo:


> ... la Colau retirando placas del Instituto de la Vivienda. Sí, viviendas sociales, de esas que la Colau no ha construido ni dado ni una sola. Es más fácil pillarse un megáfono, hacer ruido y cobrar la paguita.










No me diga que en Barcelona aún quedan placas de ésas del antiguo Instituto Nacional de la Vivienda que no me lo creo.
¿Y los coleccionistas no las habían robado aún?. 

No sé, a lo mejor resulta que doña Ada tiene unas cuantas en su casa, de cuando se vestía de aquella guisa y se subía por las paredes -segíún ella para defender a los desfavorecidos- y de ahora de alcaldesa, y querrá que por la escasez el precio suba. Jua, jua, jua para los de la memoria histórica ésa. 
No, si ya, ya podía Calígula mandar descabezar estatuas, borrar, tergiversar y destruir Anales y archivos históricos en el Palatino o en Helmántica, que Roma -como Madrid- era una corrala y, que quieras que no, todo se acababa sabiendo. España igual oiga

bendito país de porteras.


----------



## Edmond (30 Dic 2015)

Para ejemplo de su bondad, todos podemos disfrutar el sistema político que nos ha dejado. De aquellos barros estos lodos.


----------



## Mineroblanco (30 Dic 2015)

Según el cálculo del general Ramón Salas Larrazábal, en su libro Pérdidas de la guerra, las víctimas de la represión fueron 71.744 en la zona republicana, y 57.662 en la nacional. No creo que nadie en su sano juicio considere que el general Salas fue un rojo, y los datos se comentan solos. Otros estudios posteriores han aumentado de forma considerable las víctimas de la represión en la zona nacional. La represión franquista fue demasiado criminal para poder considerar a Franco un buen gobernante, pesa demasiado en el balance.


----------



## Hacendado (30 Dic 2015)

Mineroblanco dijo:


> Según el cáculo del general Ramón Salas Larrazábal, en su libro Pérdidas de la guerra, las víctimas de la represión fueron 71.744 en la zona republicana, y 57.662 en la nacional. No creo que nadie en su sano juicio considere que el general Salas fue un rojo, y los datos se comentan solos. Otros estudios posteriores han aumentado de forma considerable las víctimas de la represión en la zona nacional. La represión franquista fue demasiado criminal para poder considerar a Franco un buen gobernante, pesa demasiado en el balance.



Esas cifras son muy bajas. Hay otros muchos historiadores que las ponen más altas. Hugh Thomas que ya se ha quedado algo obsoleto o Beevor (del de Berlin 1945).

Yo tengo la obra completa de Hugh Thomas y no es que se ponga mucho del bando de los republicanos.

Por cada asesinado por el terror rojo, mínimo, hay dos del terror blanco, cuando no 3.


----------



## Peritta (31 Dic 2015)

No, si ya conocemos al Hugh Thomas ése, pero el que éste tío sea inglés no le concede ningún plus de fiabilidad y mucho menos de imparcialidad. 
Supongo que ya habrá rebajado de tres mil los muertos que hubo en Guernica, que ya le vale. Lo que no sé es si a don Hugh le ha dado por contar los muertos que hubo en el bombardeo de Cabra. 

-¿Pero hubo en Cabra un bombardeo?. ¿Donde está Cabra?.

Yo tuve un tío que estuvo preso en el Valle de los Caídos y cuando cumplió condena se reenganchó como carpintero y había presos de Madrid que se traían a la familia a veranear huyendo de la canícula, luego mucha represión por allí no se crea que hubo. Bueno, mucha no sé, pero indiscriminada como ocurría en el bando frentepopulista y sus turbas desatadas, sus brigadas del amanecer y sus columnas durrutianas, no. Fijo. 

Lo que pasa es que se echan todas las culpas sobre los hombros del General Bajito y todos los logros de la época sobre los del pueblo, nuestros padres, el régimen o los tecnócratas ésos, pero al acabar la guerra los habría que tendrían más pecados que el confesionario de un presidio y las voces clamando justicia (entonces la pena de muerte estaba en vigor hasta en los modernos y adelantados países nórdicos) y clamando venganza, no se podían dejar de oír. También tuve otro tío, más joven y hermano del anterior, que estuvo sólo de soldado a la cosa de los aviones -gasolina le llamaban- y ése no cató cárcel y sólo campo de concentración unos diítas, justo al acabar la guerra. Luego tan indiscriminadas no serían las represiones ésas. 

¿Que se colara algún inocente?, ¿quién lo duda?, ¿que hubiera denuncias falsas y el lindero se deshiciera de su vecino bajo acusaciones más o menos infundadas?, también. No me pida detalles que para eso están los archivos como el de Salamanca u otros que no voy a mencionar

no sea que les dé por desmantelarlos. 

De la mano izquierda que desarrolló el General Bajito manejando el envite de la segunda guerra mundial, con el Anibal de la época ad portas, no voy a decir nada, a ver si a alguno de los que cojeáis más de la pata izquierda que de la derecha (en Espain todos cojeamos de las dos patas y hace uno amistad antes con un rojillo o con un rojinegrillo (anarquista) que con un independentista) tenéis los santos güevos de decir algo cabrones.


----------



## Cosmopolita (31 Dic 2015)

Rudy Calzado dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Con el comunismo en la URSS y mi Polonia natal ha pasado algo parecido: los capitalistas y la burguesía ha sidi reemplazada por nuevo establishment comunista.

Sent from my Motorola Moto G2


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (31 Dic 2015)

Peritta dijo:


> No, si ya conocemos al Hugh Thomas ése, pero el que éste tío sea inglés no le concede ningún plus de fiabilidad y mucho menos de imparcialidad.
> Supongo que ya habrá rebajado de tres mil los muertos que hubo en Guernica, que ya le vale. Lo que no sé es si a don Hugh le ha dado por contar los muertos que hubo en el bombardeo de Cabra.
> 
> -¿Pero hubo en Cabra un bombardeo?. ¿Donde está Cabra?.
> ...



El primer bombardeo civil de la guarra incivil fue el de los republicans sobre Tetuán el 17 de julio de 1936


----------



## Cosmopolita (31 Dic 2015)

Blackbury dijo:


> No fue más que el acomplejado jefe de las clases altas. Fue guerra de clases nada más, y perdieron los de siempre.



¿Algo más qué añadir a parte de introducir un marxismo? Tienes la lucha de clases de hoy: izquierda demanda la lucha de clases y está en favor en traer a inmis ilegales...

Sent from my Motorola Moto G2


----------



## SeñorDonLoco (31 Dic 2015)

Un español irrepetible. Gran militar, con la fortuna de los que tienen a Dios de su lado, un hombre de orden, lector y buscador incansable de la verdad (aunque sólo haya quedado lo del "contuvernio judeomasónico"), austero , frío e incansable. Constante como el buen trabajador del que uno se puede fíar siempre. 

El suyo fue un régimen autoritario pero nunca totalitario. Equivocado en demasiadas cosas, sí, preso de creencias e ideas propias de otra época, pero finalmente representó el menor de los males frente a un panorama radical. ¿Que fue uno más y somos un patio trasero? Sí, pero el resto de opciones hubieran sido peor.


----------



## Master & Commander (1 Ene 2016)

Los rojos progres insufribles seguís con la matraca sin haber entendido nada.

Refutad algo si podéis, joder. Inútiles.


----------



## Peritta (3 Ene 2016)

No, no soy un experto en nada y mucho menos en historia, de modo que, al contrario que algunos usuarios, no me voy a encabezonar en diálogos de besugos

belugos.

Pero como algo sé, diré que conocemos más de la historia de los antiguos reyes romanos que de la clásica república posterior, excepto, claro, la de los últimos años antes de la llegada del imperio. 
Pero nos pasa a nosotros y le pasaba al Tito Livio hace ya unos pocos 'de' años. 

No sé si sabrán que la historia, como cualquiera de las bellas artes clásicas, tiene su musa: Clío. Que inspiraba a los historiadores a elaborar esas obras que, andando el tiempo, harían jurar en arameo y echar maldiciones malayas al mismísimo Tito Livio o a cualquier otro historiador que pretenda bucear por ahí.

Me explico:

Tanto las familias con muchos humos, quiero decir las de los patricios con pedigrí y estatuas de mármol de antepasados ennegrecidas por inciensos, luminarias y el paso del tiempo, como las de los advenedizos plebeyos venidos a más en un par de generaciones, contrataban a historiadores para que les elaboraran la historia de la familia y así darse pisto. 

Total que si un pariente había sido elegido dos veces para el legado, el senado o el consulado, el historiador tergiversaba los hechos en un galimatías de modo que hubieran sido más veces y a cargos más altos, y si un prolífico patriarca de cualquiera de las ramas familiares tenía un cargo político de relevancia cuando ocurriera una hambruna, una epidemia, un fracaso militar o cualquier otra desgracia, los historiadores se las arreglaban para sacarlo de la escena y ponerle en el cargo unos años antes o unos años después quitándole responsabilidad al abuelo u ocultando un pasado de asesino franquista o torturador chekista y hacer que otros pudieran así, andando el tiempo, presumir de un pedigrí inmaculado.

Total, que algunos no sabemos si los de la Generalitat han devuelto ya las cajas y los papeles que se llevaron del archivo de Salamanca en un corre que hay prisas, equivocándose incluso de legajos, ni si han hecho copias o las piensan hacer, ni cuándo. El caso es que nuestros analistas suponen que la digitalización ésa que piensan llevar a cabo tiene más que ver con el guinde o con el mangue de ágiles dedos, que con la electrónica digital.

Nihil nuvum sub sole pues.


----------



## Wodans (6 Mar 2016)

Qué brasas es TVSoros, digo La Sexta, todo el puto día con Franco, feminismo y refugiados. He visto canales norcoreanos menos propagandísticos.


----------



## ulldegall (6 Mar 2016)

"Usted haga como yo y no se meta en política."
Franco

Y fue suerte que gobernaran gente competente así mejoró drásticamente en los 60 y 70..hasta la llegada del posfranquismo...


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (6 Mar 2016)

Wodans dijo:


> Qué brasas es TVSoros, digo La Sexta, todo el puto día con Franco, feminismo y refugiados. He visto canales norcoreanos menos propagandísticos.



ta tol mundo aspirando a cobrar mil euritos currando de 9 a 19 o ser funci de rango bajo pero los esclavos son los de franko :XX:


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (6 Mar 2016)

jmdp dijo:


> La crisis de los 70 y como afecto a España es también parte de ese legado de gente "competente".



del primer mensaje te lo pongo, Juan Manuel de Prada ::


----------



## Dabicito (6 Mar 2016)

A pesar de sus desventajas, su pasado violento, la suponible corrupción, la vida sin democracia, etc., el estado franquista terminó siendo muy eficiente económicamente, tal vez porque detraía pocos impuestos, y al mismo tiempo garantizaba servicios públicos, sin estridencias. Un ejemplo es, a nivel educativo, la Ley Villar Palasí, de larguísimo recorrido y que introdujo la EGB y BUP, que universalizó la educación hasta edad adulta y alfabetizó al 99% de la población, un acierto que no tiene reconocimiento. O el Código Penal de 1973, que duró 23 años. A pesar de no ser electos universalmente, los legisladores no eran mancos.


----------



## 365 (6 Mar 2016)

Si. España llegó a ser una maquina que funcionaba bien y se vivia tranquilamente, con trabajo y etc.





.........................y no me mires asi, chaval que te suelto un soplamocos que te quito la chapa y la mando junto con tu sillón a Venezuela o mas lejos. Malaostiamentra, con la miradita.


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (7 Mar 2016)

jmdp dijo:


> Otro que se apunta a fachorro
> 
> Franco era socialista.
> 
> ...



A ver si con estos tres gráficos se recentra el debate








*Peso del Estado en el PIB

















¿Qué nos dicen?*


----------



## The man (7 Mar 2016)




----------



## ulldegall (7 Mar 2016)

jmdp dijo:


> La crisis de los 70 y como afecto a España es también parte de ese legado de gente "competente".



Le tengo que poner el paro que teniamos entrando en " democracia"? Eso era pleno empleo...y no el 18% de paro de media en los últimos 35años.
Y lo dice usted por el tema de la 1a gran crisis internacional del petroleo en la cual salimos con pleno empleo? 
Lo dirá porque antes de la "democracia" teniamos el doble de industria en PIB? O porque teniamos buenos licenciados y una educación decente y no la mierda asquerosa de educación que salen los adolescentes e universitarios atontaos?

Mande huevos

P.S.: Hablo de la gestión que se hizo la cual ya nos hubiera gustado que hubiese seguido el ritmo que llevaba y no ser cogidos por la mafia del 78 para destruir en industria, formación, doblar los vividores públicos... Y eso que soy de centro izquierda pero no diré ni mucho menos que la gobernanza de la última década y media no fue muchísimo mejor que la mierda de posfranquismo que tenemos.


----------



## vayaquesi (7 Mar 2016)

Pillo sitio.


----------



## ulldegall (7 Mar 2016)




----------



## Debunker (7 Mar 2016)

Rudy Calzado dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Nunca he sabido de ninguna fortuna de Franco, lo demuestra lo que heredaron sus descendientes, claro que el populismo siempre hablaba de riqueza franquista por el collar de perlas de la mujer o el pazo de Bazán que se lo regaló la misma población. 

los que se pusieron las botas fueron los Repúblicanos que dejaron España más limpia que una patena, se llevaron tantas toneladas de oro a Moscú que un oficila ruso declaró que no imaginaba que existiera tanto oro, que el oro descargado de varios barcos podría cubrir toda la plaza Roja y ocultar la edificación, otras muchas toneladas salieron para París y los últimos independentistas sacaron en el barco Vita ni lo que ellos sabían, los comunistas resolvieron su exilio dorado con el oro de Moscú, los republicanos socialistas crearon su exilo de Francia e independestista y rezagados crearon su exilio en Sudamérica con el contenido del Vita, yo ni siquiera entiendo como Franco pudo sacar el pais adelante, 

Lo que se llevaron en en el Vita, cada paquete es un contenedor de 20 pies y solo lo describen por encima porque ni tiempo tuvieron para hacer un examen de lo que se llevaban,

"El socialista Amaro del Rosal, único presidente de la Caja de Reparaciones y principal fuente al respecto, reproduce el siguiente inventario:

Bultos del 1 al 10. — Objetos entregados por la Caja de reparaciones.
11 — Depósitos Banco de España de gran valor.
12 — Monte de Piedad de Madrid. 2 — Gran valor.
13 — Monte de Piedad y Depósito Banco de España.
14 — Monte de Piedad y Depósito Banco de España, de gran valor.
15 — Depósitos Banco de España.
16 — Depósitos y una custodia de gran valor.
17 — Depósitos Banco de España.
18 — Depósitos Banco de España y una custodia Caja de Reparaciones.
19 — Depósitos Banco de España y especial de Caja de Reparaciones.
20 — Depósitos Banco de España y una custodia de Caja de Reparaciones.
21 — Depósitos Banco de España y dos custodias Caja de Reparaciones.
22 — Depósitos Banco de España y una custodia Caja de Reparaciones.
23 — Depósitos Banco de España.
24 — Depósitos Banco de España y una custodia de la Caja de Reparaciones.
25 — Objetos religiosos Caja de Reparaciones de excepcional interés.
26 — Depósitos Alicante.
27 — Depósitos Banco de España.
28 — Depósitos Bancos de España y objetos religiosos Caja de Reparaciones.
29 — Depósitos Bancos de España y dos custodias Caja de Reparaciones.
30 — Depósitos Banco de España y Castellón.
31 — Depósitos Banco de España.
32 — Depósitos Banco de España y entregas al Ministerio de Hacienda, de gran valor.
33 — Depósitos Banco de España y entregas al Ministerio de Hacienda.
34 — Depósitos Banco de España.
35 — Depósitos Banco de España y entregas Ministerio de Hacienda.
36 — Depósito.
37 — Objetos varios.
38 — Cajón entrega Generalidad Cataluña oro amonedado.
39 — Depósitos de Bancos y reliquias del Patrimonio Real. Todo el joyero de Capilla Real. El célebre Clavo de Cristo.
40 — Depósitos Monte de Piedad.
41 — Depósitos Banco de España y custodia.
42 — Depósitos Banco de España y lingotes oro.
43 — Depósitos Banco de España y lingotes oro.
44 — Depósitos Banco de España, y objetos históricos Catedral Tortosa.
45 — Depósitos Banco de España y objetos históricos Catedral Tortosa. Objetos religiosos y ropa de gran valor artístico e intrínseco.
47 — Objetos religiosos de gran valor artístico e intrínseco.
48 — Entrega Generalidad de Cataluña. Objetos de gran valor.
49 — Ropas y objetos religiosos procedentes de la Catedral de Toledo entre ellos el famoso Manto de las cincuenta mil perlas.
50 — Ropa y objetos religiosos de Toledo. Depósitos del Monte de Piedad de Madrid y tres sobres de la Caja de Reparaciones conteniendo brillantes de alta calidad y de gran valor.
51 — Depósitos Monte de Piedad de Madrid.
52 al 54 — Depósitos Monte de Piedad de Madrid.
55 — Depósitos Banco de España.
56 — Depósitos Banco de España.
57 — Una colección de relojes. Valor histórico y artístico.
58 — Colecciones de monedas de oro de valor numismático. Ejemplares únicos de incalculable valor histórico.
59 — Colecciones de monedas de oro de valor numismático. Ejemplares únicos de incalculable valor histórico.
60 a 80 — Depósitos del Monte de Piedad y Banco de España. Más colecciones de monedas y otros objetos de alto valor. Ministerio de Hacienda.
81 — Caja pequeña de madera conteniendo el monetario de la Casa de la Moneda de Madrid, de oro. Mucho valor.
82 al 84 — Depósitos Banco de España.
85 al 87 — Caja de Reparaciones. Objetos gran valor.
88 — Depósitos Bancos y Monte de Piedad. 89 — Entrega de la Generalidad y Monte de Piedad.
90 — Entrega de la Generalidad y Monte de Piedad.
91 — Depósitos Monte de Piedad. 92 — Depósitos Monte de Piedad.
93 — Depósitos Monte de Piedad.
94 — Entregas de acuerdo con Decreto. En depósito.
95 — Depósitos Generalidad y otros.
96 — Entregas de acuerdo con Decreto.
97 — Depósitos Monte de Piedad.
98 — Depósitos Monte de Piedad.
99 — Depósitos de la Generalidad y sacos con monedas de oro (sin revisar su valor numismático).
100 — Varios bultos objetos de valor.
101 — Objetos del Culto de la Capilla Real de Madrid.
102 — Objetos del Culto de la Capilla Real de Madrid.
103 al 110 — Depósitos Monte de Piedad.

Vita (barco - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre)


----------



## Dabicito (7 Mar 2016)

jmdp dijo:


> Otro que se apunta a fachorro, cuantos españoles estaban fuera buscándose la vida en los 60, 70? cuantos extranjeros había en España?
> Y en la actualidad?
> 
> No, se ve que no quieres explicar lo que la crisis de los 70 supuso para España pues no te gusta lo que paso.
> ...



Yo no lo veo así, todos los de la EGB salimos bastante bien escolarizados para lo que era el país (a no ser que nos compares con los seres de luz de centroeuropa). Una ley de educación básica que dura 20 años, sobrevive a la dictadura, la transición, y con ligeros cambios llega hasta 1990 no puede ser mala. El sistema tenía consenso, los tramos de edades eran los correctos, EGB obligatoria hasta los 13-14, BUP optativo hasta los 17-18, así se escolarizó todo el baby-boom, millones y millones de niños. El resultado final fue que todo el mundo acababa la EGB y casi todos seguíamos estudiando "gratis" el BUP, cuando antes solo lo estudiaban los privilegiados, se invirtió mucha pasta en instalaciones y se terminaron muchas discriminaciones, en fin, yo solo veo cosas positivas aunque quede feo decir algo así de una ley franquista.

La discriminación , los problemas, el paro, vinieron después y por otros motivos que no vienen al caso.


----------



## curranteurbano_borrado (7 Mar 2016)

Estos 49 ANALFABETOS dan las gracias a Master & Commander por su mensaje


----------



## Bernaldo (7 Mar 2016)

¿Tú también te crees el cuento de que el oro es la fuente de riqueza de un país?



Debunker dijo:


> yo ni siquiera entiendo como Franco pudo sacar el pais adelante,


----------



## sif (7 Mar 2016)

365 dijo:


> Ha sido el mejor gobernante hasta hoy y sino que lo desmienta alguien empiricamente, si puede.
> 
> Contextualizando y sin insultar, a ser posible.



El titulo habla de mejor gobernante del SXX, sin especificar sólo de España. Por tanto yo digo que es falso, objetivamente si lo comparamos con otro militar: el general De Gaulle, Franco no le llega ni a las suelas de los zapatos.
- De Gaulle recupera el orgullo de un país ridiculizado por los nazis.
- De Gaulle recupera la economía de un país destruído, manteniendo su total independencia de USA. De Gaulle mantiene su programa nuclear en contra de USA.

- Franco sólo puede recuperar economicamente España a cambio de convertir España a los deseos de USA.
- En economía, pese a ser la putilla de USA, España jamás despega, y sólo se maquillan los números gracias al dinero de emigrantes y turismo.
- Se mueve continuamente de forma "muy gallega" entre el apoyo a los nazis y la neutralidad ( refugia a los nazis huídos, vende Wolframio a USA y a los nazis, da cobijo a los submarinos nazis, división azul...) . Eso hace difícil que se puedea negociar después un acuerdo más beneficioso con los USA.


----------



## Peritta (8 Mar 2016)

sif dijo:


> El titulo habla de mejor gobernante del SXX, sin especificar sólo de España.... ( refugia a los nazis huídos, vende Wolframio a USA y a los nazis, da cobijo a los submarinos nazis, división azul...) . Eso hace difícil que se puedea negociar después un acuerdo más beneficioso con los USA.



¿Sumbmarinos alemanes dice usté mesié?. Jua, jua, jua. ¿Dónde?, ¿en las rías gallegas o en la ría de Huelva?. No jorobe man. No se invente cosas. Vale que esté usté abducido por la propaganda antifranquista al uso, pero no quiera hacer méritos ante ningún komisario polítiko que aquí hacemos chuflas con cualquiera. 
El Wolframio se vendió sí, pero más en la primera guerra mundial que en la segunda. En cualquier caso por aquí, por Salamanca muchos hicieron dinero.

Claro que se refugiarían por aquí nazis huídos señor, en aquellos tiempos esto no era un nido de espías sino toda una pajarería. Luego no hizo falta que el General Bajito les diera cobijo, que ya tenían ellos sus propias y eficaces redes clientelares. En cualquier caso, antes ya pasaron muchos judíos huyendo hacia Portugal y America sin que el régimen pusiera muchos impedimentos. 

En cuanto al DeGaulle le diré que se portó mu mal con algún que otro general con más méritos que él en el campo de batalla (no me acuerdo de los nombres), metió la pata con Argelia y con la descolonización sin conocimiento y tampoco supo manejar la crisis del 68. 

Vale que las crisis se las daban hechas y le tenían que llamar a él para que apagara los fuegos. Pero el General Bajito tenía mano izquierda y el General De Gaulle

pues no.

Lo que no sé es por qué no está este hilo en el canal historia.


----------



## Nut (8 Mar 2016)

Si fue un pésimo militar-un carnicero-que alargo una guerra que debia de haber ganado en meses.Pues el único ejercito operativo en españa era el de Africa que con la ayuda alemanes e italianos le trasladaron a la península.Sin ellos no habria ganado la guerra civil.

Fue parado en seco(Madrid) por milicias civiles formadas y organizadas a la desesperada.Nunca pudo tomar la capital pese a ser el primer militar de la historia en dar la orden de bombardear una ciudad fuera del frente para someterla.

Después *como gobernante hundió al pais economicamente-entre oras cosas debia pagar deudas a sus salvadores nazis-fascistas- 
*y los españoles pasaron hambre.*

Un pesimo gestor al que se le tuvo que apartar por parte de susprotectores los angloamericanos en los años 50.

*En 1959 España era el pais mas pobre de Europa.En 1955 se supero el PIB de 1935.*

En la guerra de Ifni si no llega a ser por la ayuda de Francia 4 moros nos hubieran quitado Ifni el Sahara Ceuta y Melilla.Nuestros soldados iban a combatir con alpargatas y en los mismo cacharros de los años 30 trasladaroan a los moros de Franco de Marruecos a España.

El general monarquico y dictador Franco tuvo suerte.A los que ganaron la IIGM les valia mas mantenerlo como monigote que la suerte del pueblo español.

Eso hizo que el periodo de mayor crecimiento económico en Europa desde los tiempos de Augusto Emperador, de 1945-1973 taparan su desastre como gobernante.

Eso si mientras en los paises Europeos el paro no existia millones de españoles tuvieron que emigrar, hasta a Venezuela!

Sin el nefasto periodo franquista España hubiera prosperado el triple o el cuadruple y se hubiera integrado mucho antes en Europa, los epañoles no hubiera pasado tanta calamidad y desgracia.

*Deudas que se esfumaron con la derrota del eje.Que suerte eh.
"La derrota de Hitler en la II Guerra Mundial permitió a Franco enterrar los muertos... y las deudas" | Diario Público


----------



## Debunker (8 Mar 2016)

Bernaldo dijo:


> ¿Tú también te crees el cuento de que el oro es la fuente de riqueza de un país?



tu no sabes porque no lo has vivido, lo que es un país sin producción porque los hombres que trabajaban estaban en la guerra, campos abandonados, fabricas cerradas, etc. no teníamos gasolina ni para un mechero, Franco dio dos bases militares a EEUU por mantequilla y leche en polvo que se distribuía por los colegios, el pan racionado, con oro y demás riqueza podíamos haber pagado por todo eso y más muy al margen, que es otro debate, de lo que signifique el oro actualmente, entonces era aceptado por todo el mundo como moneda de pago para comprar absolutamnete de todo.


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (8 Mar 2016)

jmdp dijo:


> Nos dicen que en los 60/70 eramos un país de emigrantes y ahora es al contrario. Te puedo poner la tasa de paro de Rumanía pero no creo que eso te anime a ir allí.
> Es patética la absurda defensa del que hundió a España en la miseria que hacéis algunos solo por que es de vuestra ideología.
> 
> ---------- Post added 07-mar-2016 at 07:59 ----------
> ...



te repites pero no respondes

joden esos gráficos eh...

mira, otro más que al autor del artículo se le olvidó









venga, a llorar a otro lao Juan Manuel de Prada


----------



## Nut (8 Mar 2016)

Efectivamente la II República no fue una maravilla pero comparada con lo que vino después era algo no el desastre total-en los años 40 hubo conatos de sublevación popular por hambre- y la infamia(España acabó vendida a los intereses de los angloamericanos) que vino después.

Defender hoy a franco al franquismo es de imbéciles.TOTALES.


----------



## Plvs Vltra (8 Mar 2016)

A llorar rojitos

Lo siento por vosotros

Desesperadillos por hacer ver mal al abuelo Franco 


Ji ji ji ji


----------



## Trevijano (8 Mar 2016)

¿El tapón gallego capado y maricón con voz de pito? No flipeis anda.


----------



## Bellot (8 Mar 2016)

Eremita dijo:


> Uuuuuf...ha mencionado éxito a base de trabajo duro y ejemplo. Normal que la escoria odie a Franco (RIP).



Si el franquismo estaba lleno de corrupción, que cojones trabajo duro y esfuerzo, milongas y más milongas :XX::XX:.


----------



## sif (8 Mar 2016)

Peritta dijo:


> ¿Sumbmarinos alemanes dice usté mesié?. Jua, jua, jua. ¿Dónde?, ¿en las rías gallegas o en la ría de Huelva?. No jorobe man. No se invente cosas. Vale que esté usté abducido por la propaganda antifranquista al uso, pero no quiera hacer méritos ante ningún komisario polítiko que aquí hacemos chuflas con cualquiera.
> El Wolframio se vendió sí, pero más en la primera guerra mundial que en la segunda. En cualquier caso por aquí, por Salamanca muchos hicieron dinero.
> 
> Claro que se refugiarían por aquí nazis huídos señor, en aquellos tiempos esto no era un nido de espías sino toda una pajarería. Luego no hizo falta que el General Bajito les diera cobijo, que ya tenían ellos sus propias y eficaces redes clientelares. En cualquier caso, antes ya pasaron muchos judíos huyendo hacia Portugal y America sin que el régimen pusiera muchos impedimentos.
> ...



*http://www.u-historia.com/uhistoria/historia/articulos/galicia/galicia.htm*


----------



## Bernaldo (8 Mar 2016)

La explicación de por qué partiendo sin oro se puede alcanzar riqueza sigue siendo la misma.

El oro no es fuente de riqueza sino reflejo de ella.



Debunker dijo:


> tu no sabes porque no lo has vivido, lo que es un país sin producción porque los hombres que trabajaban estaban en la guerra, campos abandonados, fabricas cerradas, etc. no teníamos gasolina ni para un mechero, Franco dio dos bases militares a EEUU por mantequilla y leche en polvo que se distribuía por los colegios, el pan racionado, con oro y demás riqueza podíamos haber pagado por todo eso y más muy al margen, que es otro debate, de lo que signifique el oro actualmente, entonces era aceptado por todo el mundo como moneda de pago para comprar absolutamnete de todo.


----------



## Bernaldo (8 Mar 2016)

Bueno, más simple y te abrevias el alias...

Tendrás que comparar esas empresas entre sí en el momento en que murió Franco, no en el estado actual, cuatro décadas después.

¿O no te da pa más? :fiufiu:



jmdp dijo:


> económicamente lo hicieron mucho mejor que Franco y ahora tienen a Hyundai y nosotros a SEAT, a LG, Samsung y nosotros la nada.


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (9 Mar 2016)

jmdp dijo:


> No mi tonto fascista, el mejor gráfico es lo que yo te digo, antes la gente se iba de España, ahora la gente viene a España,
> Corea del Sur también tuvo una dictadura, la diferencia es que ellos económicamente lo hicieron mucho mejor que Franco y ahora tienen a Hyundai y nosotros a SEAT, a LG, Samsung y nosotros la nada.



a ver, yo entiendo que eres un progre senil te falla el riego y las entendederas y demás

respeto a todo el mundo y su derecho a vivir

primero nos la estás intentando colar con lo de Hyunday. Hoy. Con Wikipedia y Google al alcance de cualquiera a un solo click. La realidad es que Hyunday en 1975 no está exportando a los USA y lo que está haciendo es copiar y contratar ingenieros extranjeros para ver qué puede vender al exterior

luego lo más importante

solo un progre retrasado con bilis contra Franco sería capaz de defender una situación boyante que trae millones de invasores a cuenta de una burbuja inmobiliaria y de deber más del 100% del PIB

voy a repetir el gráfico y explicarlo otra vez para tu verguenza, que la das y mucho contradiciendote y siendo inconsistente








El nivel de deuda más bajo es el de 1975

En 1975 el nivel de vida español es bajo o alto, bueno o malo...en standards mundiales y europeos, bueno. 

El nivel de vida de 1975 es el nivel de vida real de España. España con ese nivel de vida estaba proporcionalmente mucho mejor que hoy debiendo el doble.

¿OK?

Te lo explico como si fueras tonto, que lo eres y en tu casa lo saben todos

Si tú ahorita pides un préstamo por el 100% de lo que tienes, de repente tu nivel de vida es el doble

Luego lo tendrás que pagar pero por ahorita todo va bien

Eres un ridículo de pensamiento pepitista que no sabe como meterse con Franco

Franco palmó hace 40 años, eres un progre y no vas a poder borrar eso de la historia. Es lo que hay. Acéptalo y ya.


----------



## Bernaldo (9 Mar 2016)

Mejor habla de lo que sabes. Hyundai en los 70 era una lata con ruedas al lado de SEAT.



jmdp dijo:


> En los 70 Hyundai estaba exportando a los USA. Seat mientras tanto ensamblada tecnología italiana. Lo de que inventen ellos caló muy hondo.
> ¿Acaso crees que los asiáticos han montado lo que tienen hoy en años? No, llevan décadas . Mientras aquí decidimos apostar por el sol y playa y el ladrillo desde los 60, otros apostaron por algo mejor y más seguro.


----------



## Von Rudel (9 Mar 2016)

En los 70 Hyundai estaba exportando a los USA. Seat mientras tanto ensamblada tecnología italiana. Lo de que inventen ellos caló muy hondo.



_Otro progre que va de culto y queda retratado.

SEAT ya producia coches propios en los 60 sin necesidad de tecnologia italiana. Y en esos años empezaban las primeras exportaciones simbolica. Es en 1973 cuando pone fin a la fabricacion del mitico 600. Y en 1974 SEAT se convierte el 8 fabricante de coches de Europa.

Hyundai construyó su primer automóvil en 1968, el sedán compacto Cortina, bajo licencia de Ford. En 1975, realizó su primer modelo propio, el Pony, en colaboración con Mitsubishi y la firma Italdesign de Turín.

Osea que el primer coche fabricado de Hyundai fue en 1975. Como coño iba a estar exportando a USA.

Corea de Sur PIB 1980: 83 261 
España PIB 1980: 297 022

Me vas a decir que Corea del Sur estaba mejor que España.Los numeros no mienten,y nos dicen que nosotros eramos mucho mas potentes economicamente. Nos comieron la tostada a partir de esta mierdocracia autonomica._


----------



## Kyle Reese (9 Mar 2016)

¿Otra vez sacando la momia del faraón a pasear? ¿Y para qué?


----------



## Wodans (1 Abr 2016)

Cautivo y desarmado el ejército rojo a día 1 de abril de hace muchos años subo el jilo.


----------



## kelden (1 Abr 2016)

Von Rudel dijo:


> Me vas a decir que Corea del Sur estaba mejor que España.Los numeros no mienten,y nos dicen que nosotros eramos mucho mas potentes economicamente. Nos comieron la tostada a partir de esta mierdocracia autonomica.[/I]



No, no tiene nada que ver con las autonomías. Tiene que ver con el modelo económico: mientras Corea protregió su economía mediante la implementación de aranceles para productos extranjeros y la potenciación de su industria hasta que alcanzó un nivel que le permitía competir de igual a igual con los japoneses, por ejemplo, nosotros nos dedicamos a intentar competrir de igual a igual con alemania sin estar preparados en absoluto. 

Para que lo entiendas: en Corea comprar un Toyota costaba el doble que comprar un Hyundai por los aranceles de importación. Qué hacían los coreanos? Comprar Hyundais a saco. En España se dejó barra libre a los Renault y Wolksvagen y Seat acabó como acabó. Es que en España ni se peleó por hacer algo parecido a los coreanos. Nos entregamos atados de pies y manos a la UE.


----------



## SOULMEN (1 Abr 2016)

Vaya tufo a natfalina podrida que tiene este temita.

Fragmento de la canción "Están cambiando los tiempos" de Luis Pastor.

*Por mucho que le llaméis
no saldrá del agujero.
*
*Tanto monta monta tanto
Isabel como Fernando,
pero sobre nuestros hombros
no montarán más tiranos.*

Aplicaóslo.


----------



## 365 (1 Abr 2016)

Respuesta 187 Visitas 24.171







Siempre es y será el mas grande.


----------



## SOULMEN (1 Abr 2016)

365 dijo:


> Respuesta 187 Visitas 24.171
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Siiii, el más grande.





:XX:


----------



## A.B.C. (1 Abr 2016)

*
FRANCO fue el MEJOR GOBERNANTE del SIGLO XX

No puedo decir que el mejor; pero por los hechos comprobables, fue muy favorable para los españoles que quedaron en España. Basta juzgarle desde la neutralidad.
*


----------



## 365 (1 Abr 2016)

SOULMEN dijo:


> Siiii, el más grande.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ya quisieramos hoy en dia tener a un D. Francisco Franco 2.0 al que poder encomendar el gobierno.
¿De verdad no te has dado cuenta de la estafa que nos ha endiñado el R78?
Franco tenia a politicos y banqueros pillados por los cojones, para que se lo curraran por el bien de los españoles.

...y lo consiguieron. Hicieron a España octava potencia mundial, sin tener petroleo.


----------



## kelden (1 Abr 2016)

365 dijo:


> Ya quisieramos hoy en dia tener a un D. Francisco Franco 2.0 al que poder encomendar el gobierno.
> ¿De verdad no te has dado cuenta de la estafa que nos ha endiñado el R78?
> *Franco tenia a politicos y banqueros pillados por los cojones, para que se lo curraran por el bien de los españoles.*
> 
> ...y lo consiguieron. Hicieron a España octava potencia mundial, sin tener petroleo.



Si, los march y los botines le pagaron la guerra para dejarse coger de los cojones después .... :XX::XX::XX:

Joer con los demócratas ....


----------



## 365 (1 Abr 2016)

kelden dijo:


> Si, los march y los botines le pagaron la guerra para dejarse coger de los cojones después .... :XX::XX::XX:
> 
> Joer con los demócratas ....



March y Botin, o.k..........y?

Franco no se casaba con nadie, ni se dejaba avasallar por nadie. Mas les valia a los banqueros que la cosa fluyera para que España funcionara.


----------



## kelden (1 Abr 2016)

365 dijo:


> March y Botin, o.k..........y?
> 
> *Franco no se casaba con nadie, ni se dejaba avasallar por nadie*. Mas les valia a los banqueros que la cosa fluyera para que España funcionara.



Franco se dejaba avasallar por los que le pagaron la guerra. O te crees tu que se la pagaron porque si y sin esperar nada a cambio? O te crees tu que, ya puestos y después de haber gastado una morterada de pasta, no hubieran gastao un poco más y pagao a otro generalote para que se lo cargara si no hubiera obedecido?

Bien sabía Franco lo que le convenía, bien.


----------



## 365 (1 Abr 2016)

kelden dijo:


> Franco se dejaba avasallar por los que le pagaron la guerra. O te crees tu que se la pagaron porque si y sin esperar nada a cambio? O te crees tu que, ya puestos y después de haber gastado una morterada de pasta, no hubieran gastao un poco más y pagao a otro generalote para que se lo cargara si no hubiera obedecido?
> 
> Bien sabía Franco lo que le convenía, bien.



Por esa regla de tres los banqueros en la II Republica tambien tenian a aquél gobierno "secuestrado" y a los anteriores gobiernos.

Te pongas como te pongas, Franco dentro de las posibilidaddes que tenia España consiguió que los españoles vivieran muy bien, si no se era un rojo sucnormal, con las tipicas tonterias y sucnormaladas rojelias.

Creo que a dia de hoy se les puede denominar asi, como "sucnormales".
Franco tenia razón.


----------



## martillohidraulico (1 Abr 2016)

Franco como todos hubo cosas que hizo muy bien, otras bien, otras normal, otras mal y otras muy mal

el mejor gobernante del siglo XX??? ni de coña!

el peor???? pues tampoco ni de coña!!


----------



## Von Rudel (1 Abr 2016)

Franco supera con mucho cualquier dirigente de la democracia.


Adolfo Suarez. Lo peor que hizo fue permitir el estado autonomico.

Calvo Sotelo. Con lo poco que estuvo lo peor fue meternos en la OTAN.

Felipe Gonzalez. Desmantelar toda la industria nacional a cambio del entrar en CEE.

Aznar. Crear la burbuja Inmobiliaria. Transferir competencias a las autonomias.

Zapatero.No pinchar la burbuja y dar aire a los independentistas.

Rajoy. No reformar el estado y quitar las autonomias. No frenar al los independentistas.


----------



## kelden (1 Abr 2016)

365 dijo:


> Por esa regla de tres los banqueros en la II Republica tambien tenian a aquél gobierno "secuestrado" y a los anteriores gobiernos.



Coño ... no .... por éso le pagaron la guerra a Franco: porque los republicanos no se dejaban secuestrar. hay que explicarte todo. Si hubieran estado contentos con la República no hubieran gastado una morterada en pagar la guerra de Franco.



> Te pongas como te pongas, Franco dentro de las posibilidaddes que tenia España consiguió que los españoles vivieran muy bien, si no se era un rojo sucnormal, con las tipicas tonterias y sucnormaladas rojelias.



Yo no me pongo de ninguna manera. La realidad es que España no volvió a los datos macroeconómicos del 36 hasta bien entrados los 60. La producción industrial del 35 no se igualó hasta el 50-52. Y si lo hizo fue porque tuvo la potra de la guerra fría. De lo contrario hubiera durado dos telediarios. El franquismo son 30 años de atraso para España.



> Creo que a dia de hoy se les puede denominar asi, como "sucnormales".
> Franco tenia razón.



Si majete, si.


----------



## singladura (1 Abr 2016)

Mucho mitificar a un hombre que apenas se podía mantener en pie durante décadas y cuyo régimen en el tardofranquismo se sustentaba por un sistema y burocracia que mientras pudo funcionaba sólo a consta del retraso del país y a golpe de represión y falta de libertades.

Todos los que suspiren por un neofranquismo que no se llamen a engaño que eso ya tuvo su momento antes del 78. ¿O es que alguien se cree que el generalísimo pintaba algo en sus últimos años? El sentido común dice que durante su ancianidad apenas se enteraba de poco o nada.

El problema es que durante el tiempo en el que se vivió de esa manera se dejaron de la mano de dios infraestructuras, mercados, etc... Y más tarde todo se tuvo que poner al día. 
Retraso. Esa es la palabra clave de la existencia del país a principios de los setenta. Y la falta de libertades haría palidecer hasta a un yihadista. Todo eso se combinaba para que una minoría siguiera con sus privilegios y modus vivendi y parece ser que no se le dió del todo mal porque no se ha enterado nadie del chollo que se montaron


----------



## 365 (1 Abr 2016)

singladura dijo:


> Mucho mitificar a un hombre que apenas se podía mantener en pie durante décadas y cuyo régimen en el tardofranquismo se sustentaba por un sistema y burocracia que mientras pudo funcionaba sólo a consta del retraso del país y a golpe de represión y falta de libertades.
> 
> Todos los que suspiren por un neofranquismo que no se llamen a engaño que eso ya tuvo su momento antes del 78. ¿O es que alguien se cree que el generalísimo pintaba algo en sus últimos años? El sentido común dice que durante su ancianidad apenas se enteraba de poco o nada.
> 
> ...





"Y la falta de libertades haría palidecer hasta a un yihadista".....

333.
Que es el numero de pueblos que se ha pasado usted.


----------



## singladura (1 Abr 2016)

Paso de poner todas las reformas legales que se tuvieron que llevar a cabo porque la relación es interminable. Afectaron a todos los órdenes de la vida. Esto no era por falta de interés de una determinada persona por motivos ideológicos. Era sencillamente dejadez y abandono institucional porque las élites a lo que iban era a otros menesteres mientras el viejo languidecía entre tubos y cables.

El que se quiera creer que la agonía de este señor fue la televisada es que se cree todos los cuentos chinos del mundo. Sus facultades estaban mermadas desde hacia mucho. Lo que sucede es que la censura era férrea porque era lo que beneficiaba al status quo 

Cosas tan elementales como no tener más que dos canales de televisión...duraron décadas después de la muerte del dictador

Creo que en la Corea comunista gozan de más libertad.


----------



## annamaria (1 Abr 2016)

singladura dijo:


> Mucho mitificar a un hombre que apenas se podía mantener en pie durante décadas y cuyo régimen en el tardofranquismo se sustentaba por un sistema y burocracia que mientras pudo funcionaba sólo a consta del retraso del país y a golpe de represión y falta de libertades.
> 
> Todos los que suspiren por un neofranquismo que no se llamen a engaño que eso ya tuvo su momento antes del 78. ¿O es que alguien se cree que el generalísimo pintaba algo en sus últimos años? El sentido común dice que durante su ancianidad apenas se enteraba de poco o nada.
> 
> ...



Esto ha salido de su camcumen o se lo ha contao la cuñada de la prima de su abuelo? 
Bueno, todo el post.

---------- Post added 01-abr-2016 at 22:41 ----------




> Cosas tan elementales como no tener más que dos canales de televisión...duraron décadas.
> 
> Creo que en la Corea comunista gozan de más libertad.



No le ponga tanto empeño...se va a agotar.


----------



## singladura (1 Abr 2016)

Se tiene que ser necio con ganas para creerse el bulo de que el dictador era tal durante el tardofranquismo. Sólo se tienen que tener ojos en la cara y tirar de hemeroteca. ¿alguien se cree realmente que ese anciano pintaba algo más que el mover la manita y soltar arengas militares después de la "apuesta a punto" de rigor?

Sencillamente les tomaron el pelo como a idiotas. Una élite se lo llevó caliente mientras a la inmensa mayoría se le pasaba la mano por delante de la cara.

El neofranquismo ya tuvo su momento de oro al amparo de la idiotez generalizada a golpe de represión hasta llegar el 78. Luego la historia fue otra. Ni mejor ni peor. Otra. Y porque la cosa no daba más de sí porque los tiempos cambian y salen problemas nuevos que requieren de nuevas soluciones


Por poner un ejemplo clarificador: aquí no se exilió nadie después de fallecer el general. Pues los mismos que no tuvieron reparo de eclosionar con la libertad de expresión años más tarde al fallecimiento del dictador pusieron al unísomo marchas militares o música sacra en los medios de comunicación. EN TODOS. No se podía sintonizar nada más.


----------



## Dabicito (1 Abr 2016)

Vamos a ver. Franco fue un dictador golpista, los falangistas eran unos hijos de puta matones y la época autárquica fue de auténtica represión y penuria. Eso es cierto. Pero en los años 70 en España (por los motivos que fueran) se vivía bien y tranquilo, la gente estaba relajada y era muy fácil tener trabajo y criar una familia; de hecho era una época feliz, muchos niños, muchas familias y mucho trabajo (para los hombres, claro, pero era la época). 

Max Aub, poco sospechoso de franquista, cuenta muy bien en la Gallina Ciega cómo a su vuelta del exilio la gente "pasaba" de rollos y estaba perfectamente integrada y conforme con su vida, cosa que le jodía especialmente, porque la gente no combatía al franquismo ni se acordaba de la guerra civil. Ahora bien, que podemos seguir diciendo la misma trola otros 50 años más, para legitimar cualquier situación presente, podemos seguir dándole vueltas a la guerra civil y Franco otros 50 años y seguir con la misma historia eternamente.


----------



## Brigantia (2 Abr 2016)

Un chaquetero salvaje ha aparecido, si esto es fascismo, que bajen los dioses a verlo.


----------



## Hermericus (2 Abr 2016)

Nunca hubo mas libertad en España como en la España de Franco, digamos a partir de los 60.

Libertad bien entendida. Los izquierdistas llaman libertad a otra cosa, ya lo sabemos: impunidad para cometer delitos ideológicos (y muchos de los otros) y corromper la sociedad.

Con Franco, 10.000 presos.

Con la 'democracia y la libertad' , hemos rozado los 80.000

Imaginaros los descerebrados que no vivieron (vivimos, yo era muuuy canijo cuando la palmo), el grado de libertad y SEGURIDAD que había con Franco. 

Las puertas de las casas estaban abiertas. 

Los niños jugaban en la calle o lejos de sus casas hasta bien entrada la noche. Y solos.

No se concebía ni hubo estafas bancarias o cualquier tipo de abuso de poder economico sobre la gente humilde o de muy pocas luces.

Los bienes y servicios de primera necesidad estaban tirado de precio, sobre todo la vivienda, habiendo ademas cientos de miles de viviendas que prácticamente se regalaban a los desfavorecidos.

A la única lacra que había, la gitanada, se les trataba a oxtias.

Los delincuentes eran tratados COMO TAL, y se pensaban muy mucho volver a delinquir.

Había paz social.

Cualquier pesrsona, fuese del entorno social que fueLa democracia estse, podía llegar alto POR SU VALIA.

Etc, etc, etc...

La democracia española es el mayor timo de la historia españistaní: nos hemos vendido por 4 perras al NWO anglosionista.

El odio africano que tienen a Franco LOS QUE NO HAN CONOCIDO NI SABEN NADA DE SU ÉPOCA, solo se debe a la propaganda izquierdista basada unica y exclusivamente en MENTIRAS.

Hasta los rojos se hicieron franquistas con Franco. No habia oposicion de ningun tipo.

Conocidos socialistas o comunistas en la clandestinidad, SABIDO POR TODOS, tenian cargos publicos o en la Universidad u organismos oficiales. Tenían que estar en el armario, OK, pero si no daban la vara, no había ningún problema

La sabiduria politica que tenia Franco , era algo extraordinario. Solo Salazar llegó a niveles semejantes.

El boicot que Europa les hizo a ambos (la Europa pro-sovietica y la occidental, ambas) no sirvió para nada.

Actualmente estamos viendo un caso parecido al de Franco: el dictador Assad y la Siria 'no democratica' y como el NWO quieren cargárselo y poner a un 'democrático' gobierno islamista que les venda el pais, y permita controlar su gas y su petroleo, por 4 perras..


----------



## Ruso (2 Abr 2016)

kelden dijo:


> Franco se dejaba avasallar por los que le pagaron la guerra. O te crees tu que se la pagaron porque si y sin esperar nada a cambio? O te crees tu que, ya puestos y después de haber gastado una morterada de pasta, no hubieran gastao un poco más y pagao a otro generalote para que se lo cargara si no hubiera obedecido?
> 
> Bien sabía Franco lo que le convenía, bien.



Los que le pagaron la guerra cayeron en el 45, como los gobiernos posteriores no se consideraron herederos de Musolini y Hitler, se quedó sin pagar.


----------



## Walter Eucken (2 Abr 2016)

El franquismo en España representó algo parecido a lo que en Israel representó el rey Herodes. Herodes era malísimo, facha y tal, y cuando murió los judíos suplicaron a Roma que les mandaran a un prefecto romano. Y eso ocurrió, tuvieron su Poncio Pilatos previa desmembración del país. 

Con Franco fue la última vez que España tuvo una soberanía limitada, siquiera a nivel doméstico. Ahora ya ni eso. Con el cuento de la democracia y la ilusión de que "elegimos nosotros" a nuestros tetrarcas todo se dirime en función de intereses foráneos.


----------



## kelden (2 Abr 2016)

Ruso dijo:


> Los que le pagaron la guerra cayeron en el 45, como los gobiernos posteriores no se consideraron herederos de Musolini y Hitler, se quedó sin pagar.



:XX::XX::XX: Pero te crees tu que los alemanes pagaron algo? Esos mandaron aviones a practicar, a hacer tiro al pato. Los que le pagaron la guerra eran españoles, estaban aquí dentro y no pegaron un tiro. Para eso tenían al generalito.


----------



## silverwindow (2 Abr 2016)

Era solo un maricon que tuvo suerte.


----------



## Kyle Reese (2 Abr 2016)

Una cosa que no se como a nadie se le ha ocurrido todavía, es hacer una peli de zombies y llamarla "si Franco levantara la cabeza", podría empezar con un Arias-zombie saliendo por la tele en las noticias, diciendo (con voz de muerto viviente) "Españoles...Franco ha resucitado..." y unas imágenes sobrecogedoras levantandose desde su cripta en el Valle, etcétera.


----------



## terro6666 (2 Abr 2016)

Turgot dijo:


> Lo que nunca teneis en cuenta los apologetas de Franco es el contexto internacional.
> 
> El franquismo coincide casi enteramente con los treinta glorioros de 1945-1973, una etapa de crecimiento potente y cosntante conducida por nuevas industrias y tecnologías e impulsada por pretróleo barato. Y con todo por reconstruir después de la guerra.
> 
> ...



Y como estaban en Rumanía, Ucrania etc, o crees que de haber ganado la izquierda la guerra hubiéramos sido una especie de Francia o Inglaterra


----------



## Lilith Reborn (2 Abr 2016)

jmdp dijo:


> Adolfo Suárez fue el que vivió como la industria española se iba al garete en primera persona en la crisis de los 70. Es aquí donde se debería haber iniciado la actuación para salvar una industria que poco después ya estaría condenada.
> Calvo so te lo estuvo muy poco y no es algo negativo que nos metiese en la OTAN.
> Felipe González culminó lo que otros empezaron, metiéndonos en la CEE. Debió haber evitado la burbuja de los 80 y evitado el inicio de la privatización de sectores claves de nuestra economia.
> Aznar, trajo una riqueza a unos pocos, la sensación de riqueza a muchos durante un breve periodo de tiempo al creer que su barro era oro y ha endeudado España por una generación.
> ...



Por lo tanto PIT es es nuestro mesias salvador largo tiempo esperado.

Si se puede!!!!


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (3 Abr 2016)

jdmp fue owneado cruelmente páginas atrás y vuelve a serlo ahorita


----------



## singladura (3 Abr 2016)

Franco era lo que era y siento desilusionar a más de uno pero el hombre (un militar decimonónico) no daba para más. Durante la posguerra se dedicó a la represión encarnizada sobre los vencidos de una población civil desarmada y eso, a parte de estar muy feo para militares y hombres de honor, no generó ninguna riqueza, empobreció más a la sociedad en todos los niveles y fomentó nuestro aislamiento . Luego y ya con el fascismo derrotado y cuando internacionalmente los franquistas fueron llamados al orden el régimen (no Franco que empezó a pintar muy poco a manos de tecnócratas) lidió con sus limitaciones y se perpetuó hasta mediados de los años setenta a trancas y a barrancas siempre a costa de limitar la libertad y los derechos de los ciudadanos. Si alguien ha perdido la perspectiva les recuerdo la película "Bienvenido Mr Marshal" que da fe de la realidad: pasaban de nosotros como del puto culo porque era justo y necesario. El líder militar en sus décadas de ancianidad lo que estaba era muy a la merced de las diferentes corrientes que hacian y deshacian, lo sacaban bien "puesto a punto" a mover la manita y a sus arengas militares y punto. . El único mérito del franquismo fue el sacarle partido a una figura emblemática en un largo espacio de tiempo por la sencilla razón de que a la máquina propagandística le salía muy baratito.

Y si durante este periplo estabamos arriba o estabamos abajo en números macroeconómicos era fruto de la caprichosa diosa fortuna. Lo único cierto durante esos años es que la rotunda represión a la que se sometió a la ciudadanía dejó los derechos y las libertades por los suelos de tal manera que si a día de hoy se comentan anécdotas los jóvenes miran recelosos como si temieran fábulas y exageraciones. Y el horror real es que el relato en verdad se dulcifica


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (3 Abr 2016)

la clasica mongolada

para lo malo era franco el responsable

para lo bueno era casualidad

:XX:


----------



## Nut (3 Abr 2016)

Existe la creencia, que tiene su origen en la propaganda franquista y que luego ha sido reelaborada pero que continúa en buena medida vigente, de que a pesar de que la dictadura fue negativa por la represión política y falta de libertades, trajo la modernización de la economía española, atrasada respecto a Europa desde hacía siglos. 

S*in embargo, los datos que ha compilado el mayor experto en historia de la economía mundial, el profesor inglés Angus Maddison, nos dicen justo lo contrario*.

¿Trajo Franco la prosperidad a España?. Blogs de Gráfico de la Semana

---------- Post added 03-abr-2016 at 20:42 ----------




singladura dijo:


> Franco era lo que era y siento desilusionar a más de uno pero el hombre (un militar decimonónico) no daba para más. Durante la posguerra se dedicó a la represión encarnizada sobre los vencidos de una población civil desarmada y eso, a parte de estar muy feo para militares y hombres de honor, no generó ninguna riqueza, empobreció más a la sociedad en todos los niveles y fomentó nuestro aislamiento . Luego y ya con el fascismo derrotado y cuando internacionalmente los franquistas fueron llamados al orden el régimen (no Franco que empezó a pintar muy poco a manos de tecnócratas) lidió con sus limitaciones y se perpetuó hasta mediados de los años setenta a trancas y a barrancas siempre a costa de limitar la libertad y los derechos de los ciudadanos. Si alguien ha perdido la perspectiva les recuerdo la película "Bienvenido Mr Marshal" que da fe de la realidad: pasaban de nosotros como del puto culo porque era justo y necesario. El líder militar en sus décadas de ancianidad lo que estaba era muy a la merced de las diferentes corrientes que hacian y deshacian, lo sacaban bien "puesto a punto" a mover la manita y a sus arengas militares y punto. . El único mérito del franquismo fue el sacarle partido a una figura emblemática en un largo espacio de tiempo por la sencilla razón de que a la máquina propagandística le salía muy baratito.
> 
> Y si durante este periplo estabamos arriba o estabamos abajo en números macroeconómicos era fruto de la caprichosa diosa fortuna. Lo único cierto durante esos años es que la rotunda represión a la que se sometió a la ciudadanía dejó los derechos y las libertades por los suelos de tal manera que si a día de hoy se comentan anécdotas los jóvenes miran recelosos como si temieran fábulas y exageraciones. Y el horror real es que el relato en verdad se dulcifica



Cierto hermano....

Historia: Ni los nazis ni los fascistas: Texaco fue el aliado crucial de Franco en la Guerra Civil. Noticias de Alma, Corazón, Vida


----------



## Dabicito (4 Abr 2016)

singladura dijo:


> Franco era lo que era y siento desilusionar a más de uno pero el hombre (un militar decimonónico) no daba para más. Durante la posguerra se dedicó a la represión encarnizada sobre los vencidos de una población civil desarmada y eso, a parte de estar muy feo para militares y hombres de honor, no generó ninguna riqueza, empobreció más a la sociedad en todos los niveles y fomentó nuestro aislamiento . Luego y ya con el fascismo derrotado y cuando internacionalmente los franquistas fueron llamados al orden el régimen (no Franco que empezó a pintar muy poco a manos de tecnócratas) lidió con sus limitaciones y se perpetuó hasta mediados de los años setenta a trancas y a barrancas siempre a costa de limitar la libertad y los derechos de los ciudadanos. Si alguien ha perdido la perspectiva les recuerdo la película "Bienvenido Mr Marshal" que da fe de la realidad: pasaban de nosotros como del puto culo porque era justo y necesario. El líder militar en sus décadas de ancianidad lo que estaba era muy a la merced de las diferentes corrientes que hacian y deshacian, lo sacaban bien "puesto a punto" a mover la manita y a sus arengas militares y punto. . El único mérito del franquismo fue el sacarle partido a una figura emblemática en un largo espacio de tiempo por la sencilla razón de que a la máquina propagandística le salía muy baratito.
> 
> Y si durante este periplo estabamos arriba o estabamos abajo en números macroeconómicos era fruto de la caprichosa diosa fortuna. Lo único cierto durante esos años es que la rotunda represión a la que se sometió a la ciudadanía dejó los derechos y las libertades por los suelos de tal manera que si a día de hoy se comentan anécdotas los jóvenes miran recelosos como si temieran fábulas y exageraciones. Y el horror real es que el relato en verdad se dulcifica



Hombre, Bienvenido Mr. Marshall es de una época, y cuando terminó el Franquismo era otra época bastante mejor. Las cosas mejoraron no solo por la diosa fortuna. Primero por la evolución económica y tecnológica, que arrastró a todo lo demás, y segundo por la voluntad política de rectificar a finales de los 50, el Franquismo dejó de intervenir obsesivamente en la economía y empezó a cooptar personas competentes para los puestos de responsabilidad. Nada que ver con los funestos años 40. En 1975 el país tenía una base para prosperar, era capaz de mantener un sistema de seguridad social y un sistema educativo bueno (EGB-BUP-COU)a base de pocos impuestos, y una cosa totalmente paradójica, con todo lo que tenía de "represivo" el tardofranquismo era un sistema que gastaba 4 duros en el ejército (mucho menos que ahora) y no se metía en líos con los moros, ahora en cambio nuestra democracia pacifista pone bombas democráticas o da cobertura a los que las ponen. Hemos perdido nuestra soberanía en política internacional. Y tampoco tenemos soberanía en muchas otras cosas, nos comemos las crisis con las manos atadas sin poder devaluar moneda. Hemos condenado a generaciones enteras a un paro del 20% y al mismo tiempo hemos subvencionado campus universitarios en todos lados, es decir, el gobernante calculó mal el gasto empleado y todas estas cosas que digo ya eran un problema en 1980. Ayer viendo a Rajoy alabar las excelencias de nuestro sistema de pensiones, me preguntaba si tal vez el círculo vicioso gasto social-impuestos que impulsó la democracia demagógicamente está en la raíz paro estructural que tenemos, dicho de otra manera, ¿habríamos firmado tener una sanidad peor y tener a cambio un 7% de paro estructural?


----------



## silverwindow (4 Abr 2016)

Pero al final era maricon o no?


----------



## SOULMEN (4 Abr 2016)

silverwindow dijo:


> Pero al final era maricon o no?



No sé, no sé...


----------



## Hacendado (3 Jun 2016)

Hay un problema con Franco y fue la represión de España. En este país se iba pueblo a pueblo pidiendo listas de rojos y muchos fueron muertos por denuncias estúpidas o por haber votado a izquierdas nada más.

Yo sinceramente, de corazón, me gustaría que eso no hubiera pasado, me encantaría pensar que Franco fue el que apostó por una reunificación de todos los españoles y no machacar a la otra mitad de España.

Esa otra mitad de España en democracia voto al PSOE, ¿o es que alguién que estaba bien apoyo después al PSOE? No, lo cierto es que con Franco había mucho resquemor y había unos que se arrimador a la sombra que mejor cobijaba y no tuvieron reparos de machacar a muchos hombres buenos solo porque eran rojos.

Quizá Franco gobernó bien pero en 40 años no supo aunar a todos los españoles.


----------



## Pavlichenko (3 Jun 2016)

Franco tenía menos luces que Rajoy, afirmar que este cateto fue el mejor gobernante del siglo XX es demencial.
[YOUTUBE]HjkJILtNfJM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## darkmanu (3 Jun 2016)

Pavlichenko dijo:


> Franco tenía menos luces que Rajoy, afirmar que este cateto fue el mejor gobernante del siglo XX es demencial.
> [YOUTUBE]HjkJILtNfJM[/YOUTUBE]



Ese video es épico, se puede ver claramente lo que da de si esta gente... se ve que es puro y libre pensamiento sin adoctrinamiento... :XX:


----------



## sisebuto (3 Jun 2016)

Dictadura que garantizaba la disponibilidad permanente de la Península como playa de desembarco useña durante la Guerra Fría. Ése fue el truco que permitió a Paco mantener su redil nacionalcatólico durante 4 décadas. Cuando cambió el tablero, la tutela del protectorado hispañistaní pasó a compartirse con Francia y Alemania tras el pertinente cambio de fachada de la Transición, de cuya partidocracia llevamos disfrutando otras 4 décadas, hasta la fecha.


----------



## Walter Eucken (3 Jun 2016)

El problema de la Hispanidad, es que por desgracia, lo más que puede aspirar es a ser gobernados por gente tipo Franco. Es como los países árabes, quitas al dictador y te votan al islamista. Bueno aquí no es para tanto, pero aquí el voto va para el que promete puestines, gasto público siempre al alza, más deuda, tó pal'pueblo.. en fin.. 

Al final los países de habla española terminan colapsando, convirtiéndose en dictaduras comunistas -si antes no sale algún Franco- terminan en guerras civiles o haitinizándose pasito a pasito.

Además hay Francos y Francos. El nivel de alguno particularmente en Centroamérica.. para llorar. 

Todo esto nos lo habríamos ahorrado con una sana cosmovisión calvinista. Y es que en otros países las tontunas del modus hispanicus de funcionar 0. Claro, son prósperos, ordenados y relativamente poco corruptos.


----------



## Akita (3 Jun 2016)

jmdp dijo:


> Tus pajas mentales no me interesan pues no habeis *revatido* nada de lo que he escrito.



Revatidle al povre chabal, onvre...


----------



## Pedro Martin (3 Jun 2016)

Hacendado dijo:


> Hay un problema con Franco y fue la represión de España. En este país se iba pueblo a pueblo pidiendo listas de rojos y muchos fueron muertos por denuncias estúpidas o por haber votado a izquierdas nada más.
> 
> Yo sinceramente, de corazón, me gustaría que eso no hubiera pasado, me encantaría pensar que Franco fue el que apostó por una reunificación de todos los españoles y no machacar a la otra mitad de España.
> 
> ...



Esa es la ÚNICA mancha del general y fue solo en la represión de la posguerra.

Durante en régimen SI que se intento, y de hecho se logró gobernar para todos.

Se pueden dar ejemplos por miles donde gente de izquierda como Berlanga, Bardem y muchísimos otros pudieron desarrollar sus carreras en igualdad de condiciones con la gente afín al régimen. ¿o es que alguien cree que el gobierno no sabía los muchísimos profesores marxistas que había en la Universidad?

El hecho fue que durante en franquismo se produjo la reconciliación nacional (a excepción de una ultraminoría) por mucho que les joda reconocerlo a los actuales niños de papa podemitas y psoistas que intentan imponer una visión falsa de la historia


----------



## sergio8o (3 Jun 2016)

Pero, ¡qué mierda es esta! Estamos hasta las gónadas de tanto nostálgico fachoso y segundo-republicanoide. Franco es a Stalin (genocidas), lo que Frau Merkel es a Mr Obama (nuestros amos y señores).

A Hispanistán le va muy siendo una neocolonia de la OTAN y la UE, y a quien no le guste ya sabe dónde está la frontera comunitaria.


----------



## Wodans (18 Jul 2016)

¡Presente!


----------



## Kyle Reese (18 Jul 2016)

Walter Eucken dijo:


> El problema de la Hispanidad, es que por desgracia, lo más que puede aspirar es a ser gobernados por gente tipo Franco. Es como los países árabes, quitas al dictador y te votan al islamista. Bueno aquí no es para tanto, pero aquí el voto va para el que promete puestines, gasto público siempre al alza, más deuda, tó pal'pueblo.. en fin..
> 
> Al final los países de habla española terminan colapsando, convirtiéndose en dictaduras comunistas -si antes no sale algún Franco- terminan en guerras civiles o haitinizándose pasito a pasito.
> 
> ...



Venga, no seáis tan derrotistas, que jode mucho. En Taiwan, antes ROC, también tuvieron su Franco, era un calco en chinorri, y mira ahora hasta donde han llegado.

Hay que derroir el derrotismo determinista.


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (18 Jul 2016)

Akita dijo:


> Revatidle al povre chabal, onvre...



está baneao el mongolako este

que hizo?


----------



## jupiter999 (26 Ene 2017)

ahora que hablan tanto de casa pepe, hay que debatir y reflexionar sobre este tema; upeo el hilo, considerando que la democracia está haciendo bueno al franquismo


----------



## fredesvindo (27 Ene 2017)

*Franco, Franco

Que tiene el culo blanco porque su mujer

lo lava con ariel

La reina Sofia Lo lava con Lejía.

Y por eso el rey, se siente así de bien.*

---------- Post added 27-ene-2017 at 08:44 ----------

JMDP se inicio en la calle como mamporrero FALANGE ESPAÑOLA de la JONS, ahora va de chupatintas del Coletas


----------



## CesareLombroso (27 Ene 2017)

Invicto Caudillo.


----------



## fredesvindo (28 Ene 2017)

jmdp dijo:


> Lo normal fue pasar de Falange al PP, esos a los que orgullosamente votas, no olvidemos que un falangista fue el capo de esa banda de ladrones



Pero tu eres la esencia de la anormalidad y viste comida en la falange, cono no la encontraste te pasaste a PODEMOS para comer cipotes.


----------



## nini sin complejos (28 Ene 2017)

si, y un huevo, a franco quería verlo gobernar ahora con el nwo, iba a pasar por el aro progre como rajoy


----------



## Nut (28 Ene 2017)

El emperesario de Casa PEPE hace lo que el ABC del Marketing dice....Hay que diferenciarse como sea.

Cuando modificaron el paso de Despeñaperros uno de los mastransitados de España, su negocio se quedó fuera del transito y es cuando se subió a la parra de Franco(siempre lo fue pero AHORA mas).Le dió publicidad.

Nada nuevo bajo el Sol.

Es un parque temático.Cad cual se busca las habituelas como puede.


----------



## jupiter999 (15 Mar 2017)

el PP tiene de franquista lo que Cifuentes tiene de conservadora, basta ya de esa monserga


----------



## Victor Chanov (8 May 2017)

hay movimiento en el Valle


----------



## lagarduña (13 May 2017)

Franky fue un pionero e insigne conspiranoico, el sabía que Hitler no las tenía todas consigo enfrentándose al contubernio judeomasónico, Serrano Suñer lo atestigua en varias ocasiones. Al contrario que el austríaco tenía muy claro con quien se jugaba los cuartos. De hecho el es único que llegó a viejo...


----------



## qe12 (13 May 2017)

Franco fue un dictador fascista y genocida. Los niñatos que no vivieron su dictadura deberían cerrar sus boquitas analfabetas y estudiar un poco.


----------



## Renato (13 May 2017)

Franco fue un gobernante mediocre. Debió haber matado muchos más rojos y sobre todo haber limpiado España de gitanos.


----------



## klopec (13 May 2017)

qe12 dijo:


> Franco fue un dictador fascista y genocida. Los niñatos que no vivieron su dictadura deberían cerrar sus boquitas analfabetas y estudiar un poco.



Viejo garrapata explicale a la juventud el futuro que le dejáis "loh democratah". Compara el que tu disfrutaste y el que disfrutaran tus nietos.

---------- Post added 13-may-2017 at 12:15 ----------




qe12 dijo:


> Franco fue un dictador fascista y genocida. Los niñatos que no vivieron su dictadura deberían cerrar sus boquitas analfabetas y estudiar un poco.



Tienes la pinta de ser un panzón prejubileta de Ugt o Comisiones que ha ido dos tardes a la UNED y se cree una eminencia cultural. Un gilipollas supremacista progre. 
Ven conmigo que te voy a dar una clase magistral. 
Y preguntale a tu Komisario si ha contado ya a los represaliados de Mussolini.


----------



## Knispel Kurt (13 May 2017)

Rudy Calzado dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Anda que no hay caciques que consiguieron su fortuna al mas puro estilo ¨los violentos de kelly¨


----------



## MisterWhite (13 May 2017)

Renato dijo:


> Franco fue un gobernante mediocre. Debió haber matado muchos más rojos y sobre todo haber limpiado España de gitanos.



De mediocre nada, fue uno de los mejores gobernantes que ha tenido este pais en sus 3000 años de historia. 

Pero por desgracia si, tuvo que haber hecho limpieza de rojos y gitanos.


----------



## AGACHERO (22 Oct 2017)

Eremita dijo:


> Uuuuuf...ha mencionado éxito a base de trabajo duro y ejemplo. Normal que la escoria odie a Franco (RIP).



SÍ, la escoria odia a Franco. Lo constato a diario en mi entorno, que cada día aumenta de forma exponencial. Lo tengo muy claro.


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (22 Oct 2017)

Es lógico que los rojos y los vagos odien a Franco. Les va la paguita en ello.

El resto de la gente, pues con Franco, por supuesto, porque nos libró del marxismo y nos trajo la prosperidad.

Dios le acoja en su seno. Y una pena que no tengamos más como él.


----------



## Saluter (22 Oct 2017)

Buenooo, estos días los fashas estaréis corridos de gusto con el 155. Ya os creeis que ha vuelto vuestra querida dictadura y todo, pero nada mas lejos, pequeños soñadores-perdedores utópicos. Seguid soñando. Hilo al ignore.


----------



## Fuente25 (23 Nov 2017)

Basta de apología Franquista


----------



## Guerrilla Jr. (23 Nov 2017)

Arriba españa

viva franco


----------



## annamaria (23 Nov 2017)

Fuente25 dijo:


> Basta de apología Franquista



Basta de usar IP institucional y basta de meter mierda, borracha.


----------



## gabrielo (23 Nov 2017)

Von Rudel dijo:


> Nadie daba un duro por el y al final domino España como no se habia visto desde Felipe II.
> 
> 
> Dentro de 100 años sera gratamente recordado.



dentro de 100 años en el campo del Barcelona totalmente lleno mas de 150000 espectadores todos de apariencia marroquí gritando coordinadamente en el minuto 20 y 17 segundos de cada partido independencia ,independencia.


----------



## owpex (23 Nov 2017)

Franco era un pedazo de cabrón


----------



## singladura (23 Nov 2017)

Toda esta mierda de neofranquismo tuvo que esperar a nuevas generaciones completamente ajenas a quienes vender la moto.

Era pequeño, militar, con toda probabilidad con problemas, nacido en el siglo XIX, hijo de su época. Su habilidad fue sobrevivir, saberse colocar o dejarse colocar bien. Fue lo que mejor se le dio y lo que permitió permanecer en el poder.

Ningún problema para tener connivencia con hitler y menos con Eisenhower. Servia para tanto para un roto como para un descosido. Empezó como un dictadorzuelo y terminó como jefe del estado vitalicio. :abajo:

Yo si viví los planes de desarrollo, ya estaban construidos los embalses y en todo su esplendor el boom de los sesenta. Luego llegó la crisis. 
Todo eso sucedía y franco estaba de cuerpo presente sin fallecer y fallecido. Transcurría todo en paralelo y el mérito o no de ello estaba en las élites del momento, que hacían y deshacían, no en franco. Y como ni el uno ni los otros tenían legitimidad alguna, nadie les fiaba porque no tenían futuro a medio plazo o el que tenían era incierto y la sociedad se fue empobreciendo y empobreciendo hasta llegar a ser alarmante.
Si a cualquiera de los que tanto lo elogian les hicieran vivir una mínima parte de la crisis que acompañó a la transición ya adelanto que huirían despavoridos porque el panorama era de decadencia, nada amable a la vista.
La cosa estaba tan y tan mal que cualquier chorrada era una fiesta. La gente disfrutaba con lo mínimo. Fácil de conformar si les hubieran preguntado por el precio del régimen del 78 en términos de corrupción la inmensa mayoría habría firmado con los ojos cerrados el pagarlo.

Ahora se tiene mucha información y la cosa ha cambiado radicalmente. No se pueden medir con medios digitales una realidad analógica que nunca volverá


----------



## Vázquez de Coronado (24 Nov 2017)

Moçu d`Estremaura dijo:


> Me cago en la tumba de franco.



Aunque te sobra culo TE FALTAN COJONES.


----------



## juster (24 Nov 2017)

Franco salvo a este reino...
Si no fuera por el estariamos hablando ruso, ademas de los dialectos de mierda...
Y con el pib ruso tambien...


----------



## Von Rudel (24 Nov 2017)

Lo cierto es que años hace que murió. Aun estamos hablando de el. Bueno, más bien son sus enemigos los que no paran de hablar de el. Hay que desprestigiar su gobierno, que en términos globales fue uno de los mejores en la historia de España.

Aun que no hay ningún gran secreto para que un país prospere: estabilidad, cumplimientos de las leyes y poco intervención de los políticos.


Ya sabéis si quieres borrar el pasado tienes que reescribirlo y manipularlo. Al estilo nacionalistas Catalanes. O comunistas.


----------



## Nut (24 Nov 2017)

owpex dijo:


> Franco era un pedazo de cabrón



Ademas de traidor, cobarde, medio analfabeto,MAS VAGO QUE UNA ALBARDA,pésimo militar,acomplejado sexual,nefasto dirigente-los americanos tuvieron que intervenir España para que no se hundiera como la hundió en los 40-y un criminal.Dictador.

Creía en brujas y fantasmas.....Consultaba a brujas.


----------



## klopec (24 Nov 2017)

Nut dijo:


> Ademas de traidor, cobarde, medio analfabeto,MAS VAGO QUE UNA ALBARDA,pésimo militar,acomplejado sexual,nefasto dirigente-los americanos tuvieron que intervenir España para que no se hundiera como la hundió en los 40-y un criminal.Dictador.
> 
> Creía en brujas y fantasmas.....Consultaba a brujas.




Jojojo. Sin duda, el personaje español más importate del s.XX viendo como rabian y los argumentos que emplean en intentar desprestigiarle los rojos de mierda ... :XX::XX:


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (24 Nov 2017)

El exito de estos hilos dan la razon a los franquistas. La borregada giliprogre no ha superado el franquismo. Ni lo hara nunca, porque se quedarian sin argumentos y sin medio de vida.


----------



## owpex (24 Nov 2017)

klopec dijo:


> Jojojo. Sin duda, el personaje español más importate del s.XX viendo como rabian y los argumentos que emplean en intentar desprestigiarle los rojos de mierda ... :XX::XX:





Yo no soy un rojo de mierda pero ,viendo como defiende el franquismo,usted un heredero franquista asqueroso seguro que lo es

---------- Post added 24-nov-2017 at 16:03 ----------




jfernandez dijo:


> El exito de estos hilos dan la razon a los franquistas. La borregada giliprogre no ha superado el franquismo. Ni lo hara nunca, porque se quedarian sin argumentos y sin medio de vida.



Cada vez que se nombra el franquismo salen sus herederos en tromba a defenderlos



En la calle me tenia usted que decir eso a mi


----------



## Odiseus (24 Nov 2017)

Nut dijo:


> Ademas de traidor, cobarde, medio analfabeto,MAS VAGO QUE UNA ALBARDA,pésimo militar,acomplejado sexual,nefasto dirigente-los americanos tuvieron que intervenir España para que no se hundiera como la hundió en los 40-y un criminal.Dictador.
> 
> Creía en brujas y fantasmas.....Consultaba a brujas.



Madre mía...pareces una despechada cornuda.

Si de verdad fue así, imagina en qué lugar dejas entonces a sus enemigos que nunca pudieron derrotarle.


----------



## owpex (24 Nov 2017)

Odiseus dijo:


> Madre mía...pareces una despechada cornuda.
> 
> Si de verdad fue así, imagina en qué lugar dejas entonces a sus enemigos que nunca pudieron derrotarle.





Para vencer a un mierda no necesariamente hay que ponerse a su nivel .

Franco tenia bastantes apoyos .Vencerle seria casi como vencer a los EEUU .Y aqui repito lo mismo que antes ,hay gente que prefiere perder antes que convertirse en un LAMECULOS

Los estudiantes de la Rosa Blanca perdieron pero eso no significa que Hitler no fuera un pedazo de Hijo de la Gran Puta

Dicho de otra manera:En la vida hay cosas mas importantes que ir por ahi pegando tiros


----------



## Odiseus (24 Nov 2017)

jmdp dijo:


> Quien derrotó a Mao, Pol Por o a Stalin? Cómo deja eso a sus enemigos?



Pol Pot: un grupo de camboyanos huidos, incluidos desertores, con el apoyo del ejército vietnamita.

Stalin y Mao: dos tiranos implacables que murieron en la cama, a los que nunca se me ocurriría definir de tales maneras.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (25 Nov 2017)

owpex dijo:


> Y
> Cada vez que se nombra el franquismo salen sus herederos en tromba a defenderlos
> 
> 
> ...



Tonto mierda. Si me ves de frente sal corriendo. De media hostia te arranco la cabeza.


----------



## Victor Chanov (2 Mar 2018)

Reminiscencias


----------



## Diek (2 Mar 2018)




----------



## Tigershark (3 Mar 2018)

Uno de los mejores hilos de burbuja.viva Franco Arriba España.


----------



## Victor Chanov (12 Mar 2018)




----------



## Hacendado (13 Mar 2018)

Diek dijo:


>



He de reconocer que este es bastante bueno. Chupaos esa protestantes.


----------



## Von Rudel (13 Mar 2018)

Nut dijo:


> Ademas de traidor, cobarde, medio analfabeto,MAS VAGO QUE UNA ALBARDA,pésimo militar,acomplejado sexual,nefasto dirigente-los americanos tuvieron que intervenir España para que no se hundiera como la hundió en los 40-y un criminal.Dictador.
> 
> Creía en brujas y fantasmas.....Consultaba a brujas.







Te puedo pasar todo salvo 1 cosa.

Que llames cobarde a un tio que que se fue voluntario a luchar a Africa.

Una contienda en la que «Franquito» (como le llamaban algunos de sus oficiales superiores debido a su estatura) sobrevivió a pesar de que una bala rifeña le provocó una herida -a primera vista letal- en el bajo vientre mientras encabezaba una carga a bayoneta contra el enemigo.

Un tio que carga a bayoneta en primera fila junto a los soldados rasos.


Que se mete en el cuerpo mas suicida tal vez del mundo, que es la legion Española de la guerra del Rif.


Y tienes huevos a llamarle cobarde.:XX:


----------



## Talosgüevos (13 Mar 2018)

Victor Chanov dijo:


>



Más a que el PSOE seguro que fue. Además aunque se suele llamar FASCISTA a la Falange realmente está una especie de Socialismo a la Española.

Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada


----------



## Nut (13 Mar 2018)

Un temerario-que es lo que era Franco- es lo contrario de un valiente.

El temerario es un imprudente que se lanza al peligro sin pensar.Buscando la gloria.Buscando medallas.

Un valiente es una persona que actua de forma consciente en situaciones difíciles casi siempre para proteger a los indefensos frente a los poderosos.Sin importarle ni la fama ni su persona.

Y si algo fue Franco fué sumiso con los fuertes y cruel con los débiles con los indefensos.

Si algo define a un valiente-como Jesucristo- es que se enfrenta a los poderosos y protege a los indefensos a los vencidos.

La venganza no es propia de los valientes.Al contrario es el perdón su sello.

Estamos!


----------



## HvK (13 Mar 2018)

De acuerdo, pero yo diría mejor el menos malo. El tuerto en un país de ciegos políticos


----------



## Sin Solucion (13 Mar 2018)

Cojase un Franco cualquiera, quitele las sotanas de alrededor ¿Qué le queda? Un socialista apañao.


----------



## Victor Chanov (16 Mar 2018)

Burgos ¿testigo de un complot para asesinar a Franco en el otoño de 1938? | BURGOSconecta


----------



## Guerrilla Jr. (16 Mar 2018)

Me alegro de que guste




Tigershark dijo:


> Uno de los mejores hilos de burbuja.viva Franco Arriba España.



Pues el original es mío o


----------



## Victor Chanov (22 Mar 2018)

Actualidad


----------



## Guerrilla Jr. (23 May 2018)

¡Tema mítico! Lo que la basura política no quiere que se sepa de Franco


----------



## Mineroblanco (23 May 2018)

Franco fusilaba más blanco (para algunos).


----------



## GreenBack (14 Jul 2018)

Guerrilla Jr. dijo:


> Me alegro de que guste
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Te felicito por el artículo. Por ponerle un pero creo que el título se queda corto.

Para encontrar un gobernante de la talla de Franco tiene uno que remontarse a Carlos III a finales del sigo XVIII.

Franco es el mejor gobernante español de los dos siglos pasados y lo que llevamos de este.


----------



## LaHistoriaSeRepite (14 Jul 2018)

Id con cuidado, que cuando aprueben la nueva ley de memoria histórica, por decir estas cosas os van a meter en prisión, ... y encima nadie dirá que sois presos políticos.


----------



## Kluster (14 Jul 2018)

LaHistoriaSeRepite dijo:


> Id con cuidado, que cuando aprueben la nueva ley de memoria histórica, por decir estas cosas os van a meter en prisión, ... y encima nadie dirá que sois presos políticos.



La ley de mentira histórica hay que pasársela por el forro de los huevos.

Ya está bien de seguirles el juego a los progres. Que les den por el culo a todos.


----------



## Mineroblanco (14 Jul 2018)

Estos artículos los escriben niñatos que no saben que franco asesinó a decenas de miles de personas, y que la represión y las palizas en las comisarias duraron hasta que franco murió. Que lean el libro La Justicia de Queipo, de Francisco Espinosa, que demuestra con numerosos documentos oficiales que los franquistas cometieron un verdadero genocidio en 1936. Ese libro se puede encontrar en internet.


----------



## Esta democracia es falsa (14 Jul 2018)

Franco fue un bluff. Un simple sirviente del NWO. El mismo Hitler sentia un desprecio infinito ante este marrano.


----------



## GreenBack (14 Jul 2018)

Mineroblanco dijo:


> ...los franquistas cometieron un verdadero genocidio en 1936. Ese libro se puede encontrar en internet.



Para genocidio el de Paracuellos.







La represión fue muchísimo más dura en la zona republicana que en la nacional. 

Lo que sucede es que, por fortuna, al perder la guerra, sólo pudieron fusilar en su mitad de territorio. Si hubieran ganado la guerra las atrocidades que hubieran cometido serían muy superiores a las del bando nacional, por cómo se comportaban.

Lo que ha habido es mucha propaganda, como los imbéciles estos podemitas que repiten lo de Guernica como si fuera Dresde, cuando murieron ciento y pocos.

En cambio del bombardeo republicano sobre Cabra, donde murió un número similar de personas, nadie sabe nada y nadie dice nada.
Los bombardeos sobre población civil los comenzó la república, por cierto.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (14 Jul 2018)

era una puta mierda pero aun asi es el segundo mejor despues de suarez de los ultimos 50 años, al lado de ZP, rajoy y el guapito, era dios, bueno, diosa, porque quien mandaba era doña carmen...


----------



## Esta democracia es falsa (14 Jul 2018)

Su papá le llamaba Paquita: El Franco más íntimo y desconocido | loc | EL MUNDO

Fue muy cruel con los españoles pues él no lo era.


----------



## The Honker (28 May 2019)

Causa de beatificación de Francisco Franco


----------



## Mineroblanco (28 May 2019)

ES EL GOBERNANTE ESPAÑOL QUE MÁS ESPAÑOLES ASESINÓ, CON ENORME DIFERENCIA SOBRE CUALQUIER OTRO.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (28 May 2019)

Del siglo XX....y del XIX y lo que llevamos del XXI....del XVIII estaria Carlos III...un grande...


----------



## Ludovicus (28 May 2019)

¿Sólo del XX?


----------



## Rudi Rocker (28 May 2019)

Menudo reflote del hilo. No subís tanto a los criminales de guerra.


----------



## Lefri (28 May 2019)

A mi me la repamplifa Franco. Está enterrado y es Historia.

Este hilo, que alguien lo mueva a historia.

¿Que tal si hablamos de política del siglo XXI?

¿O es que un muerto va a solucionar los problemas actuales de España?

Pregunto


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (28 May 2019)

Con Franco había pleno empleo y no se ha vuelto a igualar esa bonanza, yo no digo na juzgen usto.







Putos rojos como dinamitan la economía.... ya sabéis hacia donde va a ir el gráfico de aquí a 2023 verdad? 
*DISFRUTEN LO VOTADO.*


----------



## The Honker (29 May 2019)

Podías mantener una familia con un sueldo, los gitanos estaban controlados y el resto de la etnia y la moronegrada era casi inexistente, no había viogen, natalidad por los suelos, invasión islámica y moronegril, más de un 60% de divorcios, etcétera, eso es imposible bajo el maravilloso, próspero, democrático, enriquecedor, multicultural y progresista R-78.


----------



## IZAN_JOK (Martes a la(s) 12:35 AM)

@Bernaldo


----------

